# الإختراعات العبقرية و تأثيراتها على حياتنا اليومية.....متجدد



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

عتبر الإختراعات في يومنا هذا نقطة شديدة الإنعطاف حيث غيرت الإختراعات  حياتنا إلى الأبد، و الإختراع الأكثر أهمية و اللذي لولاه لما تقدمت الأمم  مما عليه الآن و هو الكهرباء، تخيل أنك تعيش بدون كهرباء أو أنك عشت في زمن  ما قبل الكهرباء كانت الحياة مملة و أظن أن أهمية الكرباء لولاها لما  اخترع الحاسوب و لن تظهر الإنترنت بحيث أن الإنترنت أصبحت ضرورية في حياتنا  اليومية من تواصل و تدوين و تصفح و بحث …و جمعت لكم قائمة تضم أهم  الإختراعات و الإكتشافات مع أسماء مخترعيها مع العلم أن %20 من المخترعين  أسماءهم قد تكون خاطئة أو قد سرقوا براءة الإختراع لأنه لا توجد و ثيقة  رسمية تثبت صحة الأسماء و الإختراعات عكس توماس ادسون أو اسحاق نيوتن  فأفكارخم خالدة و محفوظة بأسماءهم رغم رحيلهم سنوات لأن هناك آلاف الكتب و  البراهين تدل على صحة ملكية براءة الإختراع. و هذه قائمة أسماء المخترعين  مع إختراعاتهم و سنوات الإختراع (من الألف إلى الياء). *الألف*​ آرثر وين __________________________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطعة / 1913 / أمريكي
أبوبكر الفزاري _____________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب
أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني ____________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب
أحمد شاه دراني ___________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفغانية / 1747 / أفغاني ‏
أحمد غلوش ______________________ مؤسس جمعية منع المسكرات
أدوارد جينر _______________________ مكتشف مصل الجدري
أراسكا __________________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني
أ . لافاران ________________________ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي
ألبير مارش _______________________ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي
أميديه بولييه _____________________ مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي
أندريه ميشلين ___________________ واضع علم خصائص الغازات / فرنسي
أنطوان بيكريل ____________________ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي
أوستوالد ________________________ المؤسس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألماني ‏
أوغست برتولدي __________________ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏
ابراهيم بن الأغلب _________________ مؤسس دولة الأغالبة
ابن النفيس ______________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى
ابن الهيثم _______________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الانعكاس الضوئي
ابن زهر _________________________ مكتشف جرثومة الجرب / اندلسي
ابن سينا ________________________ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص العطرمن الزهور بالتقطير
ابن سينا ________________________ مكتشف الطفيلية المعوية
ابن يونس ________________________ مخترع رقاص الساعة
ادمون بيكيريل _____________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة غير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏
إدوار تيللر _________________________ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏
ادوارد باكويل _______________________ مخترع نظام النقد الورقي / انجليزي
اسحاق سنجر _____________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة ‏
اسحاق نيوتن ______________________ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجليزي
اسحاق نيوتن ______________________ مكتشف العلاقة بين اللون وتشتت الضوء ‏
الإخوة رايت ________________________ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي
الإخوة روفر _________________________ مخترع آلة تصوير الافلام
الإخوة مونتجولفييه __________________ مخترعا البالون / 1783 / فرنسيين
الإخوة ويلبر أورنيل ___________________ مصمما الطائرات الشراعية / 1899 /‏
البابليون __________________________ مبتكر نظام الدقائق للساعة
الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي ____________ مبتكر علم العروض
الصينيون __________________________ أول من اكتشف البوصلة / 1000 ق م
الفرد نوبل __________________________ مخترع الديناميت / سويدي ‏
الفونسو دي سوزا ___________________ مستكشف ريودي جانيروالبرازيلي ة/1531/ برتغالي
الكساندر جراهام بل _________________ مخترع التلفون / 1887 / أمريكي
الكساندرو فليمنج ___________________ مكتشف البنسلين / 1928 / اسكتلندي
الكسندر بان _______________________ مكتشف الساعة الكهربائية
الكسندر هامبولت ___________________ مؤسس علم المناخ والمحيطات
اليساندرو فولتا _____________________ مخترع البطارية الكهربائية / ايطالي
اليشا جريفز أوتيس __________________ مبتكر المصعد / 1852 / أمريكي ‏
امريكو فسبوتشي ___________________ مكتشف نهر الأمازون / ايطالي
انريكو فيرمي _______________________ صانع أول قنبلة نووية
انطوان لافوازييه _____________________ مكتشف قانون بقاء الكتلة / فرنسي ‏
انطون مزن شرودر ___________________ مكتشف الفوسفور الأحمر / 1845 / نمساوي
اوتمار مرجوتثالر _____________________ مخترع ماكينة الطباعة ( الليتوتيب ) ‏
ايجورسيكورسكي __________________ مخترع الهليوكوبتر
ايدهمان كورتيز ____________________ مكتشف المكسيك
اينبال كاراتشي ____________________ مبتكر الكاريكاتور / ايطالي
ايه دي توريس ____________________ مخترع الجيتار / 1850 / اسباني ‏






http://starmaroc-b.com/2010/03/17/inventions/


يتبع ...


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

( باء )​ باردين __________________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي
بارستر _________________________ مخترع التوربين البخاري
باسكال _________________________ مكتشف ضغط الهواء
برتولو موديان _____________________ مكتشف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح
برتين ___________________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي  ‏
برقوق __________________________ مؤسس دولة المماليك البرجية
بريستلي _______________________ مكتشف الاوكسيجين
بطليموس الأول ___________________ مؤسس مكتبة الاسكندرية / أحد قادة الاسكندر ‏
بلانكارد ________________________ مخترع الباراشوت / فرنسي
بليز باسكال _____________________ مخترع الآلة الحاسبة / 1642 / فرنسي
بنيامين فرانكلين _________________ مخترع مانعة الصواعق‏
بنيتوموسوليني __________________ مؤسس النظام الفاشي في ايطاليا عام 1919‏
بودين __________________________ مخترع الحضانة الصناعية / 1880 / فرنسي
بورش __________________________ مخترع العدسات ذات البعدين
بول جوليوس رويتر ________________ مؤسس وكالة رويتر للانباء / 1851 / ألماني
بول مولر _______________________ مكتشف مادة ال دي دي تي
بويل ___________________________ مكتشف مكونات الغلاف الجوي للأرض / أيرلندي
بيدرو دي مندوزا __________________ مستكشف بيونس ايرس / 1536 / أسباني




يتبع ...
​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

( تاء ) ‏

تايلر يونج _______________________ مخترع الرادار / 1935 /‏
توريشللي ______________________ مبتكر ميزان الحرارة / ايطالي
توماس اديسون __________________ مخترع الضوء الكهربائي / 1879 / أمريكي
توماس سانت ___________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / 1790 / انجليزي ‏
تيودور بلهارس ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة البلهارسيا / 1951 / أمريكي


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

( جيــم )


جابرييل ليبمان __________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة الثابتة / 1891 / فرنسي
جاك بابنيه _____________________ مخترع آلة قياس معل السرعة / فرنسي
جاك كونتيه ____________________ مخترع قلم الرصاص / فرنسي
جاكوب شيك ___________________ م . ماكينة الحلاقة الكهربية / 1929 / أمريكي ‏
جاليليو _______________________ مخترع التلسكوب / ايطالي
جان باتيست فارينا ______________ صانع العطور / 1709 / ايطالي ‏
جبريل فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس درجة الحرارة الزئبقي (الثرمومتر) ‏
ج . بيدلر ______________________ مخترع آلة التصوير النسخي / 1906 / أمريكي
سالفينوأرماتي _________________ مخترع النظارة / 1280 / ايطالي
جورج افرست ___________________ مكتشف قمة افرست بأنها اعلى قمة في العالم
جورج ايستمان _________________ م . آلة التصوير الفوتوغرافي / 1888/ أمريكي
جريجوري بيتكوس _______________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي (2)‏
جورج بولمان ___________________ مخترع عربات النوم في القطارات ‏
جورج دانلوب ___________________ م . الاطارات المنفوخة / اسكتلندي
جورج ستيفنسون _______________ مبتكر المحرك البخاري
جورج فروست __________________ مخترع راديو السيارة / 1922 / أمريكي ‏
جورج مندل ____________________ مبتكر قانون الوراثة
جوزيف آسبن __________________ مكتشف الاسمنت / بريطاني
جوزيف طومسون _______________ مكتشف الإلكترون / 1897 /‏
جوستاف ايفل _________________ مصمم برج ايفل / فرنسي
جون بمبرتون __________________ مبتكر شراب الكوكاكولا / أمريكي
جون بيرد _____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الملون / أمريكي
جون دالتون ___________________ مكتشف عمى الألوان / انجليزي ‏
جون روك ____________________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي ‏
جون كابوت __________________ مكتشف كندا / 1497 /‏
جون ليسلي _________________ م . جهاز الهايجرومتر لقياس الرطوبة .‏
جون نابير ____________________ مخترع اللوغاريتمات
جون ووكر ____________________ مخترع أعواد الثقاب ‏
جوهان جوتنبرغ _______________ مكتشف ماكينة الطباعة / 1557 / ألماني
جيد ديزو ____________________ مخترع النوتة الموسيقية / 1010 / ‏
جير هاردت __________________ مكتشف الأسبرين / فرنسي ‏
جيسوب ____________________ واضع نظام آلة التحويل في خطوط السكك الحديدية ‏
جيسي رينو _________________ م . السلم الدوار ( الاسكاليتور ) 1891 / أمريكي
جيسي نيسميث _____________ مخترع كرة السلة / 1891 / أمريكي ‏
جيمس فرانسيس _____________ مخترع التوربين / أمريكي ‏
جيمس كوك _________________ مكتشف استراليا وانترتيكا / انجليزي
جيمس وات _________________ مخترع القاطرة البخارية / 1784 / اسكتلندي
جين ساري فرينا _____________ مخترع الكولونيا / 1850 / ألماني ‏


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( دال )‏*​ داتسون واط ________________ مبتكر الرادار / انجليزي
دانيال فهرنهايت _____________ مخترع مقياس الحرارة فهرنهيت / ألماني
دفيد هوجس _______________ مخترع الميكروفون / انجليزي ‏
دوم بينشون ________________ مكتشف طريقة إخصاب البيضة عند الأسماك
دي تورنست ________________ مخترع محلل الصوت للراديو
ديزل _______________________ مخترع محرك السيارة / 1892 / ألماني


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( راء )*​ راشد الغنوشي ______________ مؤسس حركة الاتجاه الاسلامي بتونس ‏
رايس أليلوج _________________ مخترع مكبرات الصوت
رذرفورد _____________________ مكتشف أشعة ألفا و بيتا و جاما / نيوزلندي
روبرت بادن باول _______________ مؤسس الحركة الكشفية في العالم / انجليزي ‏
روبرت بيري ___________________ مكتشف القطب الشمالي / 1909 /‏
روبرت كوخ ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة الكوليرا & iexcl; والسل الرئوي / ألماني ‏
روبرت هوك ___________________ مخترع المجهر المركب
روجيه بيكون __________________ مخترع النظارات الطبية ‏
رودريجو دي باستيداس __________ مستكشف أمريكا الوسطى / 1501 / أسباني
رولاند هل ____________________ مبتكر الطوابع
رونتجن ______________________ مكتشف أشعة اكس / 1895 / ألماني
ريتشارد تريفيتيك ______________ مخترع أول قاطرة بخارية / بريطاني
رينيه ليناك ___________________ مبتكر سماعة الطبيب / فرنسي


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( زاي )‏*​ زبلن ________________________ مخترع المنطاد / 1900 / ألماني






*( سيــن )‏*​ سابين ______________________ مكتشف مصل شلل الأطفال
سانت بازيل __________________ مؤسس أول مستشفى / يوناني
سباستيان ارارد _______________ مبتكر البيانو الحديث / 1822 / فرنسي
سبانجلر ____________________ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي
ستانلي ____________________ مخترع المحول الكهربائي / 1885 / أمريكي
ستيفنسون __________________ مخترع القاطرة الحديدية / 1814 / انجليزي
سوان _______________________ مخترع الأشعة
سيث هانت __________________ مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعة الدبابيس / أمريكي


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( شيــن )*​ شارلز هيدبرت ________________ مخترع البسكويت / 1903 /‏
شارلزجوديير _________________ مخترع المطاط المقسي / 1893 /‏
شالنبرجر ___________________ مخترع العداد
شا ولاو ____________________ مخترع أشعة الليزر / 1958 / أمريكي
شوكلي ___________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي (3)‏
 شونبيان ___________________ مكتشف غاز الأوزون / ألماني ‏


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( صاد )* ‏ صمويل كولت ________________ مخترع المسدس / 1836 / أمريكي ‏
 صمويل مورس _______________ مخترع التلغراف / 1832 / أمريكي ‏


*( طاء ) ‏* طاليس ___________________ أول من قام بقياس ارتفاع أهرام مصر بطريقة الظل / أغريقي


*‏ ( عين ) ‏*​ عبدالرحمن بن رستم ____________ مؤسس مدينة تاهرت الجزائرية
علي بن فرناس ________________ أول من وصف عملية الشق في استخراج الحصاة

‏
*‏( فاء ) ‏*​ فارادي _______________________ مخترع الدينامو / 1830 / ‏
فارنسورت ____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني
فاسكودي جاما _________________ مستكشف المحيط الهادي / برتغالي ‏
فرانسيسكو بيزارو _______________ مستكشف بيرو / 1532 / أسباني
فرانك روبرتسون ________________ مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا / 1886 / أمريكي (1)‏
فرديناند كاريه __________________ مخترع الثلاجة / 1858 / فرنسي ‏
فرويد ________________________ واضع علم النفس التحليلي
فريدريك بانتينج ________________ مكتشف الانسولين / 1921 / انجليزي
فريدريك هوبكنز ________________ مكتشف الفيتامينات / انجليزي
فلاديمير بولسون _______________ مخترع المسجل / 1899 / دانمركي ‏
فون بهرنغ ____________________ مكتشف مضادات السموم / 1890 / ألماني
فون دريبل ____________________ مخترع الغواصة / 1775 / أمريكي ‏
فيتوريو بوتيجو _________________ مكتشف نهر جوبا الصومالي
فيثاغورس ____________________ مكتشف جدول الضرب / أغريقي ‏
فيرمادي ماجلان ________________ مخترع الممحاة الكاوتشوك ( الأستيكة ) / برتغالي ‏
فيلونار ندورث __________________ مخترع التلفاز
هيبولت فيزو ___________________ حدد سرعة الضوء / 1849 / فرنسي


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( كاف )

 ‏* كارل اندرسون __________________ مخترع الإلكترون الموجب / 1937 / أمريكي ‏
كارل بينز ______________________ مخترع السيارة / 1885 / ألماني
كارل لاند شتاينر ________________ مكتشف فصائل الدم
كافنديس _____________________ مكتشف غاز الهيدروجين
كرماناك ______________________ مخترع لعبة الشطرنج
كريد ________________________ مكتشف عملية نقل الدم
كريستوف رودولف _______________ مبتكر علامة الجذر التربيعي
كريستوفر كولمبس ______________ مكتشف كوبا
كريستوفر لائام شولز ____________ مبتكر الآلة الكاتبة / 1868 / أمريكي
كريستوفوري __________________ مخترع البيانو / 1710 / ايطالي
كريل ________________________ مكتشف عملية نقل الدم / 1905 / أمريكي ‏
كلود ________________________ مخترع لمبات النيون / 1915 / فرنسي
كنج كامب جيليت ______________ مخترع شفرة الحلاقة / 1904 / أمريكي
كوبر ________________________ مخترع آلة تسجيل الوقت
كوبورن هاسكل _______________ مخترع كرة الجولف / 1899 / أمريكي
كيلر ________________________ مخترع آلة كشف الكذب


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( لام ) ‏

* لابلاس _____________________ واضع نظرية حركة المجموعة الشمسية
لا د د ______________________ مخترع قلم الحبر
لازلوبايرو ___________________ مطور قلم الحبر الجاف / 1938 / المجر
لوفلر ______________________ مكتشف الميكروب المسبب لمرض الخناق / 1844‏
لاند _______________________ مخترع القلم الجاف
لانستن ____________________ مخترع الأحرف الرصاصية ‏
لانيك ______________________ مخترع السماعة الطبية
لويجي جالفاني ______________ مكتشف وجود التيار الكهربائي / ايطالي ‏
لويس باستور ________________ مكتشف دواء الكلب / فرنسي
لويس بريل __________________ م . طريقة بريل للقراءة للمكفوفين /1829/ فرنسي
لويس واترمان ________________ مخترع أول قلم حبر عملي /1884 / فرنسي
ليفنهوك ____________________ مخترع المجهر البسيط
‏


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( ميم ) ‏

* ماجلان _______________ ______ مكتشف كروية الأرض / برتغالي
مارشيللو مالبيجي ______________ واضع أساس علم التشريح المجهري / ايطالي
ماركوس تيرو _______________ __ مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة / 63 ق.م / روماني
ماركوني _______________ ______ مخترع الراديو / 1895 / ايطالي
ماري كوري & بيير كوري _____ مكتشفا الراديوم / 1898 / فرنسيان ‏
مايكل انجلو _______________ ____ مصمم برج بيزا المائل / ايطالي
مايكل فاراداي _______________ __ مكتشف ظاهرة الحث الكهرومغناطيسي / انجليزي
محمد بن الأحمر _______________ مؤسس الدولة النصرية في الأندلس ‏
محمد بن موسى _______________ مخترع الصفر
منديليف ______ مكتشف ان كل مادة تتكون من عنصر أو عدة عناصر/ روسي
مورس _______________ ______ مخترع التلغراف


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( نون ) 

‏* نولاند بوشنال _______________ _ مخترع لعبة الأتاري ‏
نيقولا جاك كونتي _____________ مطور أقلام الرصاص / 1795 / فرنسي
نيقولا كونبوت _______________ _ مبتكر العربة البخارية / 1769 / فرنسي


*( هاء )*​ هاري بربرلي _______________ ____ مخترع الحديد غير قابل للصدأ / 1913 / ‏
هاملتون سميث _______________ ___ مخترع الغسالة / 1858 / أمريكي ‏
هانز ليبرشي _______________ ___ مخترع أول تلسكوب / 1608 / هولندي ‏
هانكوك _______________ ___ مخترع أول اوتوبيس / 1831 / انجليزي ‏
هايمان ليبمان _______________ ___ مبتكر أول قلم رصاص بممحاة في الأسفل / أمريكي ‏
هاينز فورد _______________ ____ مطور صناعة السيارات / 1890 /‏
هرتز _______________ _____ مكتشف الموجات الصوتية
هرناندو كورتيس _______________ مستكشف المكسيك / 1519 / أسباني
ه . سيلي _______________ _____ مخترع المكواة الكهربائية / أمريكي
هنري بيكيريل _______________ ___ مكتشف مكونات أشعة بيتا / فرنسي
هنري دونان _______________ _____ مؤسس جمعية الصليب الأحمر / سويسري ‏
هنري كافينوس _______________ _ مكتشف الهيليوم
هنري مل _______________ ____ مخترع الآلة الكاتبة / 1714 / انجليزي
هنري هيلد _______________ ____ مخترع الدراجة النارية / 1892 / ألماني ‏
هوراس ولز _______________ ____ مكتشف البنج في العمليات الجراحية
هولاند _______________ ____ مخترع الغواصة / أمريكي ‏
هولت _______________ ____ مبتكر الجرار ( التراكتور ) / 1900 / أمريكي
هينج براند _______________ ____ مكتشف مادة الفوسفور / 1669 / ألماني


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( واو ) ‏

* وارنر فون سيمنس ______________ مخترع القطار الكهربائي / 1879 / ألماني
واطسون _______________ _____ مكتشف جزئيات الذرة الصغيرة
ولتر هنت _______________ _____ مخترع أول ماكينة خياطة / 1832 /‏
وليم جلبرت _______________ _____ مكتشف الكهرباء
وليم رامساي _______________ _____ أول مكتشف للغازات النادرة في الهواء انجليزي
وليم هارفي _______________ _____ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الكبرى
وليم هانا _______________ _____ مبتكر شخصية توم وجيري / أمريكي ‏
وليم هرتشل _____ مكتشف الأشعة تحت الحمراء / انجليزي ‏ ‏ مكتشف كوكب أورانوس .‏
ويدغود _______________ _____ مخترع ورق الكربون / انجليزي
ويلر _______________ _____ مخترع المروحة الكهربية / 1882 / أمريكي
ويليام بارسونز _______________ __ مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور / 1842 / انجليزي
ويليام بوينج _______________ __ مصمم شركة بوينج للطائرات / أمريكي
ويليام مورجان _______________ __ مبتكر لعبة كرة الطائرة
ويليام هيرتشل _______________ __ أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏
ويليس كاريير _______________ _ مخترع مكيف الهواء / 1915 /‏


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*( ياء ) ‏

* يحيى بن ابراهيم _______________ _ مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المغرب ‏
يوهان ادوارد لوندستروم _________ مطور أعواد الثقاب / 1852 / سويدي
يوهان كيلر _______________ _ مكتشف القوانين الثلاثة لحركة الكواكب / ألماني




http://starmaroc-b.com/2010/03/17/inventions/


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*مخترعين فقدوا حياتهم على يد اختراعهم!!*









"ومن  العلم ما قتل"، هم علماء أضافوا للعالم والبشرية ولكنهم لقوا حتفهم على  أثر ذلك، أنه الشغف بالعلم الذي قاد للموت المحقق لهؤلاء العلماء، ولتعرف  البشرية أن ما حولنا من تكنولوجيا وعالم يبهرنا لم يكن بالصدفة لك...ن كان  بالاجتهاد وحب العلم.


*"فاليرين أبكوفيسكي"(Valerian Abakovsky):*

العالم  الروسي الذي توفى وعمره 26 عام، وكان السبب في وفاته الرحلة التي قطعها  ذهابا وليس إيابا لموسكو حيث صمم قطار بمحرك ذو قوة وسرعة فائقة مسمى"  إيرواجون" (Aerowagon) والذي كان مصمم أصلا لطائرة وليس قطار، ولكنه أراد  أن يعدل تصميمه ليحمل المسئولين الروس، لكنه تحطم فى طريق العودة ومات  فاليرين و5 من مساعديه في هذا التحطم.


*"بليريوس"(Perillos) :*

المخترع  صاحب فكرة المجسمات البرونزية فى روما القديمة، مات أو كما يعتقد أنه لقى  حتفه على يد ما اخترعه، حيث قام بعمل ثور مجوف من الداخل يضع فيه السجين  ليعدم، عن طريق تسخين النار من تحته ليحرق حيا وفي هذا الثور فتحة في أنفه  لرصد صرخات الشخص المعذب ، ويروي بعض المؤرخين أنه أول من جرب هذا الثور.


*"ماري كوري"(Marie Curie) :*

عالمة  الفيزياء والكيمياء التي كانت أول من حصل على جائزتين نوبل فى العالم، حيث  حصلت على الأولى مناصفة مع زوجها العالم"هنرى بيريكل"(Henri Becquerel) في  مجال الفيزياء، والأخرى في مجال الكيمياء، ولكن توصلها إلى نظرية النشاط  الإشعاعي كانت هي السبب في وفاتها حيث لقيت حتفها فى 4 يوليو عام 1934 على  أثر إصابتها بمرض فقر الدم اللاتجانسى الناتج عن تعرضها للأشعاع، والجدير  بالذكر أنه قبل هذه الحادثة لم يكن يدرك العلماء أن الاشعاع له تأثير مضر  قد يؤدى للوفاة.


*"فرنز ريشلت"(Franz Reichelt) :*

العالم  النمساوي المولود في فرنسا، والذي قدم سبق علمي للعالم من خلال اختراعه  "البارشوت" الذي يسمح للطيار بالهرب من المركبة فى حالة الخطر، لكنه وفى  عام 1903، قرر أن يجرى هذا العالم تجارب من شأنها إتاحة هذه الإمكانية  ولكنه كانت بصورة مبسطة عن ما هى موجودة عليه الآن، وعند اختباره لهذه  التقنية على الدمى قرر أن يخوض التجربة بنفسه لكنه وفي أثناء التجربة وعند  قفزه من برج إيفل سقط على مسافة 187 متر على الأرض المتجمدة، مما أودى  بحياته فور سقوطه.


*"هنرى سيملونسكى"( Henry Smolinski) :*

هو  المهندس الذي ترك عمله من أجل تأسيس شركة جديدة تهدف إلى تسويق سيارات  تطير، ومنها فقاموا فى عام 1973 إخراج نموذجين لتلك السيارة المبتكرة  وتصميم تلك السيارة الطائرة لوجود إمكانية فصل العربة عن الأجنحة، وفي يوم  11 سبتمبر 1973 لقى المهندس هنرى حتفه على يد سيارته المبتكرة حيث تحطمت  السيارة الطائرة على أثر انفصال أحد الأجنحة مما أدى للتصادم والموت المحقق  لهنري.


*"هورسي لوسن هونلي"( Horace Lawson Hunley) :*

هو  محام وعضو في المجلس التشريعي لولاية أريزونا، وساهم في تصميم وبناء ثلاث  نماذج للغواصات فى الحرب الأهلية، بنيت الغواصة الأولى وغرقت في نيوأوليانز  في عام 1862، والثانية غرقت في خليج ولاية ألاباما، وفي يوم 15أكتوبر 1863  لقى "هورسي" و7 من أفراد طاقمه حتفهم قبالة تشارلستون.


*"توماس ميدجلى جى آر"( Thomas Midgley Jr) :*

مات  توماس متأثرا بتسمم الرصاص، حيث عرف عنه أنه أول من عمل في المواد التي  تحتوي على الرصاص والفريون وغازات أخرى من غازات الاحتباس الحراري، ولقد  تأثر بتسمم الرصاص أثناء أحد المؤتمرات الصحفية التي كان يعرض فيه أن  الوقود البترولي آمن ولإثبات ذلك قام بسكب الجازولين علي يده لإثبات أنه  آمن مما عرضه لاستنشاق وملامسة مادة الرصاص ، وظن الجميع أنه مات متأثرا  بتسمم من الرصاص ، ولكن الحقيقة أنه مات مـتأثرا بأحد اكتشافاته الأخرى ،  حيث أنه أصيب بعدها بشلل الأطفال ، وقد قام باختراع حبل وبكرة بتصميم معين  حول جسده ليدعمه ولكن هذا التصميم تسبب في موته مختنقا به في 2نوفمبر 1944.

وهكذا صدقت المقولة " من العلم .. ما قتل "​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

*السيرة الذاتية لنيكولا تسلا، واختراعاته، ومقتبسات من أقواله*​ 





​غالباً ما يصنف *نيكولا تسلا* كأحد أهم  المخترعين في التاريخ، اختراعاته في مجالات الكهرباء سبقت زمانه بكثير و  لاتزال تؤثر في التكنولوجيا الى يومنا هذا. وبالرغم من جميع انجازاته، مات  تسلا مفلساً وبدون أن يفوز بالجوائز التي كان سيفوز بها في نهاية المطاف  بعد قرنٍ من الزمان.
تحيي ذكراه اليوم عبارةُ “العبقري الذي أضاءَ العالم” ووحدةً كهربائيةٌ سُميّت باسمه (*تسلا*)،  كما أنَّ له مكان في قاعة المشاهير وشوارع سُميّت بإسمه و تماثيل نُحتت  له، و جائزةٌ مرموقةٌ باسمه في مجال الهندسة. إلّا أنّه في حياته لم يكن  دائماً بهذا النجاح.


*عالمٌ لامع ورجلُ أعمالٍ سيء*

وُلِد *تسلا* عام 1856 في بلدةٍ تدعى سميلجان (_Smiljan_)،  تعتبر اليوم جزءاً من كرواتيا، أمّا حينها فكانت تقع ضمن حدود  الامبراطورية النمساوية المجرية. كان والده قسيساً أمّا والدته فبالرغم من  عدم تلقيها لأيّ تعليمٍ رسمي، كانت مهتمّة بالآلات وتتمتع بذاكرةٍ مذهلة.
بدأت مهنتهُ كمخترعٍ باكرا، حين كان يعمل في مكتب التلغراف  المركزي في بودابست، في عمر السادسة والعشرين، حيث تفيد التقارير أنّه قام  برسم مبادئ الحقل المغناطيسي المتناوب (_Rotating Magnetic Field_)،  الذي لا يزال يستخدم في العديد من الأجهزة الكهرومغناطيسية. هذا الانجاز  المهم شكّل الأساس للعديد من ابتكاراته المستقبلية، بما فيها محرك التيار  المتناوب الذي قاده الى مدينة نيويورك عام 1884، بإغراءٍ من توماس اديسون  ومصنعه الهندسي الرائد (_Edison Machine Works_).
يُقالُ أحياناً أنَّ *تسلا* بقدر ما كان  عالماً لامعاً كان رجل أعمالٍ فاشلاً غير قادرٍ ( أو من المحتمل أن لا رغبة  له) على رؤية القيمة التجارية لاختراعاته. أمّا *توماس اديسون* فقد كان مخترعاً ورجل أعمال وركّزَ على الحصيلة المالية لاختراعاته، و غالباً ما اصطدم مع *تسلا*  من حيث الأسلوب والأيدولوجية. كان أيضاً من غير المحتمل أنّ يلتقي عقلان  لامعان بسلامٍ لفترةٍ طويلة. في الواقع ترك تسلا العمل في مصنع اديسون (_Edison Machine Works_) بعد سنة من الزمان.
أُطلِقَ العنان لابداع *تسلا* في المختبر الجديد الذي انشأهُ وأطلق عليه اسم مختبر تسلا للضوء الكهربائي والتصنيع (_Tesla__Electric Light and Manufacturing_)،  الذي قام فيه باختبار تقنية الأشعة السينية والصدى الكهربائي والمصباح  القوسي والعديد من الأفكار الأخرى. تزامن انتقاله إلى كولورادو ومن ثم  عودته إلى نيويورك مع تقدمٍ علميٍ كبير في مجال علم العنفات (التوربين)  وتركيب أول محطةٍ للطاقة الكهرومائية في شلالات نياغارا، والأهم من ذلك  كلّه اتمامه لنظام التيار المتناوب.
 خلال ذلك كلّه قام *تسلا* المصاب بالوسواس  القهري والغريب الأطوار والحسّاس أحياناَ بتزويد المراسلين بتسجيلاتٍ صوتية  رائعة، فقد كان يتحدث إلى الصحافة بشكل متكرر عن أفكاره الجديدة  والمستقبلية حتى قبل موته بسنواتٍ قليلة حين عزل نفسه عن العالم.
مات *تسلا* عام 1943 وحيداً ومفلساً في غرفةٍ في أحد فنادق مدينة نيويورك.
عاد ميراث *تسلا* إلى الظهور مجدداً في السنوات الاخيرة ويعود الفضل في ذلك الى قلّةٍ من داعميه الذين نشروا أعماله في الاعلام املاً في بناء متحف *تسلا* للعلوم على انقاض مختبره السابق في _لونغ ايلاند، نيويورك_.




 
نيكولا تسلا في مختبره في كولورادو سبرينغز عام 1899, يجلس أمام المحول أثناء عمله.



*براءاتُ اختراعٍ لا تعد ولا تحصى*

تختلف الآراء في العدد الدقيق لبراءات الاختراع التي يحملها *تسلا* فالكثير منها لم يكتشف بعد، على حد قول المؤرخين. يًعتَقَدُ أنّ لـ *تسلا* على الاقل 300 اختراع (الكثير منها مرتبط ببعض)، بالإضافة إلى عددٍ لا يحصى من الأفكار التي لم يسجل *تسلا* لها براءات اختراع قام بتطويرها خلال سيرته المهنية.
*التيار المتناوب*
ربما أشهر وأهم أفكار تسلا كان التيار المتناوب (_AC_)، كان حلاً للاستخدام غير الكفؤ –كما وصفه *تسلا*- للتيار المباشر (_DC_)  الذي اخترعه رب عمله القديم أديسون في عصر الكهرباء الجديد. ففي حين أنَّ  محطات الطاقة التي تنتج التيار المباشر ترسل الكهرباء في اتجاهٍ واحد في خط  مستقيم، يغيّر التيار المتناوب اتجاهه بسرعة ويمكن أن يقوم بذلك منتجاً  جهداً أعلى بكثير.
في الواقع، خطوط طاقة أديسون التي اجتازت ساحل الاطلنطي  ذهاباً واياباً كانت قصيرةً وضعيفة بسبب التيار المباشر، بينما كان التيار  المتناوب قادراً على ارسال الكهرباء الى مدىً أبعدَ بكثير. بالرغم من أنَّ  اديسون كان لديه الموارد والسمعة، إلّا أنَّ شبكات طاقة *تسلا* للتيار المتناوب أصبحت في نهاية المطاف هي المعيار. الكثير من براءات اختراع *تسلا* كانت مرتبطةً بعلم التيار المتناوب.


*سلك تسلا الملفوف (الوشيعة)*
هذا الجهاز العظيم الذي سُميَّ باسم مخترعه كان قادراً على  تحويل الطاقة إلى شحناتٍ ذات جهدٍ عالٍ جداً، مُحدثةً حقولاً كهربائيةً  قويةً قادرةً على انتاج أقواسٍ كهربائيةٍ مذهلة. و إلى جانب عروض البرق  التي استخدمت فيها وشيعة تسلا فإن لها تطبيقاتٍ عمليةً جداً في مجال  تكنولوجيا الراديو اللاسلكي وبعض الأجهزة الطبية. اختبر *تسلا* وشيعته في السنوات الأخيرة من القرن التاسع عشر.


*الأب الحقيقي للراديو*​بدأ *تسلا* العمل على موجات الراديو مع بداية  عام 1892، وفي عام 1898 عرض لأول مرةٍ قارباً يعمل بالتحكم عن طريق موجات  الراديو أحدث جلبةً كبيرةً في معرضٍ للكهرباء في حديقة ساحة ماديسون في  نيويورك (_Madison Square Garden_). توسّع تسلا في تقنية الراديو وسجل  أكثر من دزينةٍ من براءات الاختراع المرتبطة بتقنية الاتصالات اللاسلكية  قبل أن يسبقه المخترع الإيطالي غوغليلمو ماركوني (_Guglielmo Marconi_) و يكمل أولَ جهاز ارسالٍ عابرٍ للاطلسي (تم ارسال شفرة مورس من بريطانيا إلى نيوفاوندلاند) مستفيداً من علم *تسلا*. استمرت معركة التقدير الفكري بين *تسلا*  و ماركوني لعقودٍ من الزمان الى أن ألغت المحكمة العليا في الولايات  المتحدة بعضاً من براءات اختراع ماركوني عام 1943، مُعيدةً إلى تسلا لقب  الأب الروحي للراديو، على الاقل من الناحية القانونية.


*مقتبساتٌ من أقوال تسلا*

“ليس للمال تلك القيمة الكبيرة التي وضعها له الانسان. لقد  استثمرت جميع أموالي في التجارب التي نتج عنها اكتشافاتٍ جديدةً لجعل حياة  البشر أسهل بقليل.” -_مقال “زيارة الى نيكولا تسلا” لـ داغيسلاف ل. بيتوكفيتش في جريدة بوليتيكا (ابريل 1927) _
“هدف العالِم ليس حصد نتائج فورية، هو لا يتوقع أنَّ أفكاره  المتقدمة سيؤخذ بها بسهولة، عمل العالِم يشبه عمل المزارع الذي يضع البذور  للمستقبل. واجبه أن يضع الأسس لأولئك الذين سيأتون بعده و أن يدلهم على  الطريق. هو يعيش و يعمل و يأمل.” –_مقال “الطاقة اللاسلكية ستحدث ثورةً في العالم” في مجلة الميكانيك الحديث و الابتكارات (__Modern Mechanics and Inventions__) يوليو 1934_
“علماء اليوم يفكرون بعمق بدل من أن يفكروا بوضوح، على  الانسان أن يكون عاقلاً ليفكر بوضوح، يمكن للإنسان أن يفكر بعمق ويكون  مجنوناً تماماً.” –_مقال “الطاقة اللاسلكية ستحدث ثورةً في العالم” في مجلة الميكانيك الحديث و الابتكارات (__Modern Mechanics and Inventions__) يوليو 1934_




_http://www.moutarjam.com/السيرة-الذاتية-لنيكولا-تسلا،-واختراع/_

​


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

هناك عدد كبير من الأشياء المهمة جداً في حياتنا اليومية،  والتي قام بإختراعها رجال سيظل التاريخ يذكرهم مادامت هناك حياة علي وجه  الأرض، وهناك من قام بإكتشاف أشياء عظيمة، قد يغفل العديد منا عن مكتشفي  هذه الأشياء مع أنها دائماً معنا، ونعمل بها حتى يومنا هذا وتسمتر إلي أن  تقوم الساعة ، سوف نستعرض معكم الآن بعض الإختراعات والإكتشافات العظيمة في  تاريخ البشرية كلها .


1- الكتابة
ظهرت الكتابة في سنة خمسة الآف قبل الميلاد وأول من إستخدمها من البشر هم  بلاد ” الرافدين ” وهي العراق في عصرنا هذا، وكانت وقتها آداة إتصال وتفاهم  بين البشر، وكانت الكتابة تكون علي الألواح الطينية بلغة تسمي ” المسمارية  ” حيث يتم النقش علي اللوح الطيني ، ومن ثم يجفف الطين في الشمس حتى تظهر  الكتابة بشكل أوضح ، وبعد ذلك تم إستخدام نفس اللغة في الكتابة علي الحجر  والمعادن والشمع ، ثم ظهرت لغة أخرى بعدها تسمي باللغة ” الهيروغليفية ”








http://i0.wp.com/www.misrynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/الكتابة.jpg
2-  الكهرباء

من إكتشاف العالم الأمريكي توماس ألفا إديسون والذى بعدة إختراعات كان لها  أثراً كبيرا في تاريخ البشرية منها آلة التصوير، والمصباح، والبطارية  الكهربائية، ومسجل الموسيقي، والصور المتحركة وغيرها …. كان يعمل رجل أعمال  وبسبب إختراعاته العملاقة والتي نستخدمها حتي يومنا هذا أطلق عليه ”  الساحر ” وهو مصنف ضمن الأربع علماء الأكثر إنتاجاً للعالم كله، وبالنسبة  للكهرباء فقد وضع نظام توليد الكهرباء وتوزيعها علي المنازل، والمصانع ومن  ثم بدأت الإكتشافات تتوسع من حين لآخر
جدير بالذكر أن الكهرباء متواجده وتم اكتشافها منذ زمن بعيد فهي موجودة في البرق وفي بعض الأسماك داخل المياه .










3- الهاتف ..


 لا شك أن الهاتف شئ مهم جداً في حياتنا اليومية ولا نستطيع الإستغناء عنه  ابداً فهو من إختراع ” إنطونيو ميوتشي” المخترع الإيطالي الكبير وقد حدث  جدالاً كبيراً حول المخترع الحقيقي للهاتف حتى إعترف مجلس النواب الأمريكي  في عام ألفين وإثنين بأن ميوتشي هو المخترع الحقيقي للهاتف
 



http://i2.wp.com/www.misrynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/الهاتف.jpg
4- الحاسب الآلي

إنه الإختراع العجيب الذى انتشر بقوة في جميع دول العالم وله العديد من  الفوائد التي لا يمكن الإستغناء عنها في عصرنا هذا، بإثتثناء جلوسك أمام  الحاسب الآن وأنت تقرأ هذه المقالة ، فالحاسب الآلي هو جهاز يقوم بإرسال  وإستقبال البيانات وله قدرة هائلة علي التخزين فيمكن أن يقوم الحاسب بمئات  المليارات من العمليات الحسابية الضخمة في أقل من ثانية ، فله العديد من  أنظمة الشتغيل أبرزها إستخداماً هو نظام ويندوز.
الحاسب الآلي من إختراع العالم الألماني ” كونراد سوزه ” والذى يعتبر من  أهم إنجازاته وحصل وقتها علي عدة جوائز بسبب هذا الإختراع العبقرى








http://i2.wp.com/www.misrynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/الحاسوب.jpg
5- الطائرة

أحد أعظم الإختراعات الموجودة في عصرنا هذا وقد قام بإختراعها إثنين يلقبان  بــ ” الأخوان رايت” بفتح الألف وهما “أورفيل” و ” ويلبر ” أمريكيين  الجنسية وهم أول من قاموا بإختراع طائرة وذلك عن طريق آلة أثقل من الهواء  وبالفعل نجحوا في الطيران بها بإرتفاع حوالي مائة متر عن الأرض، وبدأت  بعدها الحكومة الأمريكية تهتم بهما نظراً لمعرفة إمكانية الطيران وأهميته،  بعدها بدأ الإنتاج الصناعي للعديد من الطائرات بأشكال وأحجام مختلفة .






http://i2.wp.com/www.misrynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/الطائرة.jpg
6- السيارة

للسيارات دور كبير في عصرنا الحالي فهي وسيلة مواصلات لابد من توفرها فمنذ  قدم الزمان، كان الرجل إذا آراد الذهاب لمكان ما بعيداً لم يجد أمامه إلا  قطع المسافة علي قدميه، ومن ثم عبر البحيرات بقوارب صغيرة تأخذ شهوراُ  للتنقل من مكان لآخر، أو ركوب الدواب التي تأخذ نفس الوقت تقريباً، وكان  البشر قديماً يستخدمون وسائل المواصلات التي ذكرها الله عز وجل في كتابه  العزيز، الخيل والبغال والحمير، ومن ثم بدأ البشر في نقل البضائع من مكان  لآخر عن طريق عربات صغيرة يتم ربطها في إحدى الدواب لتحريكها من مكان  لآخر.. الخ
إلي أن ظهرت اول سيارة ، والتي بدأت بالظهور في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر،  ومن ثم الإنتشار في القرن التاسع عشر وهي من إختراع ” كارل بنز ” الألماني  الذى قام بإنتاج أول سيارة تعمل بمحرك بنزين في عام 1885م وكانت هذه  السيارة تحملها ثلاث عجلات فقط، وفي العام التالي قام ببيعها، وبعدها  إنتشرت الصناعات للسيارات بطرق مختلفة وإلي عصرنا هذا مازالت الصناعات  تتطور وتظهر سيارة تلو الأخرى بمواصفات هائلة .



7- السفن البخارية

كان يستخدم الإنسان منذ قدم الزمان القوارب الصغيرة، للتنقل عبر البحر  بكمية محدودة جداً من البشر والبضائع، وليس هذا ما نتحدث عنه إننا نتحدث عن  السفينة البخارية ، وهي التي تعمل بالطاقة لتوليد الحركة ، وكان ” دابان ”  أول من اكتشف أن الطاقة البخارية قادرة علي تحريك السفن، والعديد من  العلماء بعده أبرزهم “جيمس واط ” فله دور كبير في إختراع الآلة البخارية  الأولي، ثم بدأ التطوير وعندما حل عام 1778م – بدأت أول السفن البخارية في  النزول إلي الماء لإختبارها، وقد نجحت بالفعل بعد أن قام بتصميمها ” دابان ”  ومن ثم بدأت الصناعات تتطور علي يد الرسام الأمريكي ” روبرت فلتون ”






http://i0.wp.com/www.misrynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/سفينة-بخارية.jpg
8- الساعة
إنها الشئ الذى شارك في صناعته العديد من المخترعين فلكل جزء في الساعة شخص  مختلف قام بإختراعه، وأبرز الأشخاص الذين قاموا بالإختراع والتطوير هم  كريستيان هيوجنس، وبوندي، ابن يونس، ألكسندر بلان
فمنذ قدم الزمان كان اليونانيون، والمصريون، وغيرهم …. كانت الساعة الشمسية بجميع أنواعها ثم الساعات المائية، وغيرها 

…




http://i1.wp.com/www.misrynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/ساعة-شمسية.jpg
9- البوصلة

وهي من إختراع المسلمون العرب وتستخدم لتحديد الإتجاه ، وتوفر الأمن  والمعرفة للمسافر، وكما تستحدم لحساب الرأسية وخطوط العرض، والطول مع بعض  الآلات الأخرى








http://i2.wp.com/www.misrynews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/البوصلة.jpg
10- النقود








http://www.misrynews.com/أعظم-عشر-اختراعات-في-تاريخ-البشرية-كله/


----------



## اني بل (25 أبريل 2015)

ألفريد نوبل بين العبقرية والفشل العاطفي​ 
كان أحد الفلاسفة يقول لابنه: تزوّج يابني تزوّج، فإن ظفرت بامرأة سيئة  جعلتك فيلسوفاً، وإن ظفرت بامرأة طيبة نعمت بالعيش معها. من هنا فإن المرأة  دوماً تلعب دوراً إيجابياً في حياة الرجل المتماسك المعتدل الذي يجنح شطر  شيء من النضج، وفي تقديري فإن المرأة مهما بلغت من طيب وعفة ونضج، فإنها  لاتستطيع أن تنفع رجلاً فاشلاً في بنيته، وفي منهج تفكيره ودائرة علاقاته  الإجتماعية والمهنية.
        إننا نحتاج دوماً إلى قراءة الآخرين حتى نتعرف على الجوانب المضيئة  والجوانب المظلمة من حياتهم، خاصة اولئك العباقرة الذين تركوا أثراً في  مقومات الحياة، وأحدثوا بعبقرياتهم مايشبه المراحل الإنتقالية في حياة  البشر. 






لعل الشخص الذي نتحدث عنه الآن هو من هؤلاء العباقرة الذين قدّموا خدمات  جليلة للناس من خلال إختراعه الديناميت، ورغم أنه عاش كل حياته دون أن  يستقر عاطفياً، استطاع أن يكافح ويثبت للمرأة التي أحبها بأنه جدير بها،  وأنه ليس ذاك الرجل الفاشل الذي رفضته وآثرت عليه شخصاً غيره، هنا يكمن  التحدّي الذي واجه هذا الشخص، وجعلت عبقريته في حالة اتقاد، وربما لو نجح  نوبل في حبه، واقترن بالمرأة التي أحبها، سواء الأولى، أو الثانية، أو  الثالثة، لكان شخصاً عادياً، وحتى هذه العبقرية كان من الممكن توظيفها في  أمور غير ذات قيمة حقيقية. 


سمات شخصيته الغنية 

 ولد عالم الكيمياء السويدي ألفريد نوبل في 21 أكتوبر 1833م في مدينة  
ستوكهولم، عاصمة السويد. أتاح والده عمانوئيل نوبل بعد جهد وكفاح في العمل  في حقل الألغام البحرية وثرائه من ذلك، فرصة تعلّم جيدة لابنه ألفريد  وأخوته الثلاثة، حيث وفر لهم المدرسين الأكفاء في علوم الطبيعة والكيمياء  واللغات والآداب. 
بدت سمات العبقرية على ألفريد منذ سنوات مبكرة، فعندما بلغ السابعة من عمره  غدا يتقن خمس لغات هي: السويدية، والروسية، والفرنسية، والإنكليزية،  والألمانية. 
ثم بدأت عبقريته تظهر مع السنوات حتى تكلل ذلك بتمكنه من إختراع مادة  الديناميت التي أحدثت تحولاً في إزدهار التقدم العلمي الذي من شأنه أن يحقق  راحة للإنسان.

كان ألفريد نوبل غنياً في شخصيته، وكان يقرأ الأدب، ويسعى إلى تقديم عمل  نافع إلى الإنسانية، الأمر الذي دفعه في مجال دراسته الهندسية إلى صناعة  الديناميت.
إن قصة إختراع الديناميت تقدم لنا مخترعاً عبقرياً أراد أن يثبت للآخرين،  وعلى الأخص للمرأة التي أحبها، ولكنها رفضته، بأنه شخص متفوق وليس فاشلاً،  ومن جهة أخرى ترك إعتذاره الكبير في العالم يتجدد على رأس كل سنة نوبلية  بمنح جائزة نوبل لأبرز شخصيات العالم في مجالات إنسانية مختلفة. 
لقد استخدم هذا الشخص الرعونة والقوة في الاختراع، فلجأ إلى المتفجرات دون  اللجوء إلى الفن والأدب كما هي العادة، رغم أنه شخص متذوق للأدب والفن  والموسيقى.

قصة حياة هذا الرجل مشوقة،ودوماً أريد أن أرويها لبعض أصدقائي، ودوماً  أراني بحاجة إلى تأملها. هذا الرجل الذي أعتبره بطلاً حقيقياً كما تبين  سيرته التي سأرويها، الرجل الذي تعلّم كيف يتألق، وعندما أسيء استخدام نتاج  عبقريته، عرف كيف يقدم إعتذاره للناس الذين سيلحقهم أذى نتيجة هذا  الإختراع، ولكن بنفس الوقت فإن ما يقدمه هذا الإختراع يقدم خدمات كبرى  وهامة للإنسان.
الإبداع الإنساني يأخذ وجوهاً مختلفة تبلغ أحياناً حدّ التناقض، فيمكن  للعبقري الذي أبدع بعبقريته ما يمكن أن يقدم به  خدمة جليلة للإنسانية، أن  يندم على نتاج عبقريته، ويسعى إلى تقديم الاعتذار للأجيال الإنسانية لعلها  تغفر له ما يلحق نتاجه من آلام وأهوال ببني جلدته. 
التاريخ مليء بالتناقضات التي يمكن أن نتوقف أمامها ونتعلم منها أشياء غاية  في الأهمية، ويمكن أن نرى أن هذه التناقضات في غالبيتها تدور في فلكـَـي  النجاح والفشل، فالإصرار على النجاح والتألق والنجومية بأي حال قد يؤدي في  بعض المراحل لدى فئة من أشخاص إلى المرور على كثير من الثوابت والأخلاقيات  والقيم الإنسانية النبيلة.
 مايهم هو أن يجنّب هذا الشخص نفسه ظلامية الفشل، وأن يثبت للآخرين بأنه شخص ناجح ومتفوق وعلم من أعلام عصره. 
النجاح في هذه المتاهة يخرج عن كونه مفيد للشخص الناجح وللآخرين، إنه يشبه ردم هوة في أعماق الذات.

إيقاع الحب الفاشل
لم تستطع النجومية التي ظفر بها هذا المخترع العبقري الفذ أن تجعله يشعر  بحالة من النجاح في حياته دون أن تتكلل حياته بالظفر من المرأة التي مال  قلبه إليها ورغب أن يكوّن معها أسرة صغيرة تملأ عليه حياته. 
إن هذا الإضطراب العاطفي سيجعله في حالة من الشعور بالنقص رغم كل تلك النجاحات المذهلة التي حققها. 
عندما بلغ نوبل الثالثة والعشرين من عمره كان موعده مع الحب الأول الذي  سيكون بمثابة المنعطف الهام في مشاعره، حيث أحب فتاة جميلة، وكذلك بادلته  المشاعر، وعندما أراد أن يقترن بها ن فجع بموتها تاركة في قلبه جرحاً  عميقاً. 
لم تستطع امرأة أخرى أن تحرّك مشاعره نحوها حتى مضت عشرون سنة، وبغتة أحس بأن عواطفه تتحرك نحو امرأة جميلة تعمل سكرتيرة لديه. 
لم يكن نوبل متسرعاً في عواطفه حتى أيقن بأنها المرأة التي يمكن لها أن  تعوضه عن حبه الماضي الذي خسره، فلم يلبث أن صارح هذه المرأة بحقيقة مشاعره  نحوها. 
لكنه مرة أخرى تلقى الصفعة العاطفية المؤلمة عندما رفضته هذه السكرتيرة وهي  الكونتيسة بريتا كينسكي وقالت له بأنها مرتبطة عاطفياً بمحبوبها / ارتردو  سوتنر / الذي ينتمي إلى إحدى العائلات النمساوية النبيلة. 
لكن جنون الحب دفعه إلى شيء من التهور وهي ترفض بشكل مباشر طلبه من الزواج  بها، حينئذ أراد  أن يغريها لعلها ترضى به، فوضع كل ثروته تحت تصرفها،  لكنها لبثت على رفضها له ولثروته. 
لم يمض كثير من الوقت حتى تزوجت الكونتيسة من محبوبها تاركة إياه في جحيم  صفعة حب فاشل جديد. لكنه رغم كل ذلك لم يستطع أن يغالب عواطفه نحوها، فلبث  يتابع أخبارها، وعندما علم ذات يوم بأنها ستزور ستوكهولم مع زوجها، دعاها  لتقبل كي يستضيفهما، وعندما وافقت على زيارته، لم يتردد ألفرد نوبل من فتح  قصوره احتفاء بزيارتهما، وفعل كل ما بوسعه من أجل أن يعبر لها عن قوة  إخلاصه وأنها لاتزال تسكن فؤاده. 
كان نوبل حينها في أوج تألقه وانتصاراته وثرواته الطائلة بعد إختراعه  الديناميت الذي بدأ يُساء إستخدامه في الحروب، وعندما عبر عن حزنه العميق  لسوء الإستخدام هذا، وطلب رأيها فيما سيفعل،  اقترحت عليه أن يؤسس لجائزة  يمنح من خلالها مبلغاً كبيراً لأولئك الذين يقدمون خدمات جليلة للبشرية،  هؤلاء الذين ربما يخففون من حجم الماساة التي تلحق بالناس نتيجة سوء  استخدام هذا الإختراع. 
حينها اقتنع نوبل بهذه الفكرة ورأى بأنها تكون بمثابة إعتذار منه للأجيال  البشرية عن سوء الإستخدام هذا من قبل بعض متعطشي الحروب، وأحس من جهة أخرى  بأنه يلبي رغبة امرأة أحبها وتمتعت بمنزلة عاطفية شديدة الخصوصية في قلبه.  حينئذ عبّر لها عن إعجابه الشديد بهذه الفكرة وقال مبتسماً: كل ما في الأمر  أنني أضع باقة زهر صغيرة على ضريح حب قديم.
مضت السنوات به وحيداً حتى كان موعده مع المرأة الثالثة والأخيرة في حياته،  عندما تعرف في فيينا على فتاة جميلة هي صوفي، وكانت تبيع الزهور عندما  تعرف عليها، وبعد ذلك أسكنها في شقة فاخرة في باريس لعله يشعر معها بشيء من  التعويض، إلاّ أنه اكتشف بأن ذلك ما هو إلاّ ردّة فعل عاطفية، وقد تحولت  صوفي من امرأة أمية إلى امرأة تتحاور معه في شؤون الثقافة والآداب والفنون  لأنها كانت تصطحبه وتتعلم منه، بيد أنه لم يقتنع بفكرة الزواج منها، فتركها  ولبث عازباً دون أن يجد المرأة التي ينعم معها باستقرار عاطفي وأسري. 

فكرة إختراع الديناميت 
أراد ألفرد نوبل أن يقدم منجزاً جديداً يفيد من خلاله البشرية، أن يترك  بصمة منفعة للناس، فولدت لديه فكرة توفير كل تلك الطاقات الإنسانية الهائلة  في سبيل إستخراج الحجارة ومواد البناء من الجبال، وعمليات فتح السدود  والطرق، لذلك كان تركيزه على ما يمكن أن يقوم بهذه المهمة بدلاً عن  الإنسان، فكانت الشرارة العبقرية الأولى نحو فكرة ولادة الديناميت. 
يمكن اعتبار أن الديناميت هو أحد أهم المتفجرات الصناعية،ويُستخدم في إحداث  التفجيرات في المناجم ومقالع الحجارة، ولشق القنوات ووضع أساسات المباني  الضخمة. 
كذلك تم استخدم الديناميت للأغراض التدميريَّة في الحروب ذلك أن المادة  المدمرة في الديناميت سائل زيتي اسمه النتروجلسرين، حيث يتم خلط هذه المادة  مع مواد أخرى وتوضع في أُسطوانات تصنع من ورق مشمع أو من البلاستيك.
 يتراوح قطر هذه الأسطوانات ـ التي تسمى الخراطيش ـ بين 22 و200 ملم، ويتراوح طولها بين 10 و76سم.
ولاستخدام الديناميت، توضع نبيطة تدمير تسمى الغطاء المفجر، أو كبسولة  التفجير في إحدى نهايتي الخرطوش وتوضع العبوة عن طريق تجويف أسطواني داخل  المادة المتفجرة، ثم يتم ردم التربة حول الخرطوش وما حولها، وبعد الانتقال  إلى مكان آمن، يتم الضغط على زر التفجير، ويحدث التفجير إما عن طريق الصمام  الكهربائي، وإما عن طريق استخدام تيار كهربائي.
عمل ألفريد على ترويض وضبط استعمال مادة النيتروكليسرين وفي عام 1866 توصل  إلى اختراع الديناميت وحصل على براءة اختراعه، فتهافتت على شرائه شركات  البناء والمناجم والقوات المسلحة، وانتشر استخدام الديناميت في جميع أنحاء  العالم. قام ألفرد بإنشاء عشرات المصانع والمعامل في عشرين دولة، وجنى من  وراء ذلك ثروة كبيرة.
كان يحقق النجاح في عمله، ويتجنب الفشل وهو يردد: / أسوأ من الفاشل مَن لا يُحاول النجاح /
سنة 1867  كان موعد هذا الرجل مع ولادة الديناميت على يديه بعد تفكير  وتجارب ومعاناة حتى تكللت تلك الجهود المخاضية بهذه الولادة الجديدة التي  يستقبلها العالم بترحاب، بحيث يوفر جهداً كبيراً على الإنسان في مسألة  العمار، وإنشاء المشاريع الصناعية والزراعية.
اكتشف نوبل تراب المشطورات ـ أحد أنواع التراب الطباشيري ـ الذي يمتص قدرًا  كبيرًا من النيتروجلسرين، واكتشف أنه من الممكن أن يتم تحويل تراب  المشطورات الممزوج بالنتروجلسرين إلى مادة متفجرة أقل خطورة من مادة  النيتروجلسرين وحدها. وكانت هذه المادة أكثر قوة من البارود، ولذلك استخدمت  فيما بعد في التفجير. كما تمكن نوبل أن يستخرج  من اكتشافه الديناميت  المباشر والجيلاتين المتفجر.

جائزة نوبل
لقد حقق ألفريد نوبل نجاحا ً في مجال عمله، بيد أن اختراعه الذي قدم نفعاً  للناس، تم استغلاله من ناحية أخرى في الحروب التي كان يتحاشاها، ويقول  عنها: / هول الأهوال وأكبر الجرائم /.  
إن  تخصيصه لهذه الجائزة الكبرى هي محاولة منه للاعتذار الكبير، ولكن  الاعتذار هنا يكون لأهل العطاء والخير في التاريخ الإنساني، فهو يطلب من  النخب الإنسانية عبر التاريخ البشري كله أن تقبل منه هذا الاعتذار، لأنه  عندما قدم اختراعه، ظن بأن ذلك لن يكون إلا لنفع البشرية، ولم يكن يعلم أن  هذا الاختراع سوف يُستخدم في الحروب وإلحاق الأذى بالناس، ولذلك يقول: /  ليس هناك من شيء في العالم لايمكن أن يساء فهمه أو استخدامه /.  
تُعد جائزة نوبل من أهم الجوائز العالمية التي تكرّم أهل الفكر والإبداع  والاختراع في العالم، وهي جائزة سنوية تحقق للفائز بها شهرة وانتشاراً في  مجال عمله،  وتمنح لعلماء  ومبدعين في: الفيزياء، والكيمياء،  والفيزيولوجيا، والأدب، والسلم العالمي.
يتم منح  هذه الجائزة  كل عام لمن يقوم بالأبحاث البارزة، أو لمن يستطيع أن  يبتكر تقنيات جديدة، أو من يقوم بخدمات اجتماعية نبيلة،  وتُعد جائزة نوبل  أعلى مرتبة من الثناء والإطراء على مستوى العالم. 
أُقيم أوّل احتفال لتقديم جائزة نوبل في الآداب، الفيزياء، الكيمياء، والطب  في الأكاديمية الملكية الموسيقية في مدينة ستوكهولم السويدية عام 1901  وابتداءً من عام 1902، قام الملك بنفسه بتسليم جائزة نوبل للأشخاص الحائزين  عليها. تردّد الملك اوسكار الثاني، ملك السويد في بداية الأمر في تسليم  جائزة وطنية لغير السويديين، ولكنه تقبّل الوضع فيما بعد لإدراكه لكمية  الدعاية العالمية التي ستجنيها السويد.
تُسلّم جوائز نوبل في احتفال رسمي في العاشر من ديسمبر من كل عام على أن  تُعلن أسماء الفائزين في شهر أكتوبر من العام نفسه من قِبل اللجان المختلفة  والمعنية في تحديد الفائزين للجائزة، وتقدرجائزة نوبل بنحو مليون دولار  أمريكي. 
لقد عاش نوبل وحيدا دون أسرة، وعانى البؤس حتى توفي سنة 1896 تاركا هذه  الوصية التي تحققت بعد وفاته بخمس سنوات فحصل عليها أول كاتب هو الفرنسي/  رينيه فرنسوا ارماند سولي بريدوم / سنة 1901 في مجال الأدب. 
تتألف لجنة جائزة نوبل من مجموعة من العلماء في العالم تختارهم أكاديمية  الطب الأسوجية للفيزياء والكيمياء وتتألف من: جامعة الطب في ستوكهولم-  أكاديمية الأدب الأسوجية- دائرة المجمع العلمي الفرنسي- دائرة المجمع  العلمي الإسباني للأدب.
عبر نوبل عن غايته من هذا الاختراع، وترك جائزة كشيء من العون المعنوي والمادي لأهل الفكر والإبداع. 
استطاع ألفرد نوبل أن يقدم اعتذاره إلى العالم من خلال الجانب السلبي الذي  يُستخدم في إختراعه، وعلى العموم فإن أي اختراع يمكن أن يُساء استخدامه،  وهذا لايقف عائقاُ أمام توالي الاختراعات الإنسانية.


http://www.tatoopaper.com/news.php?action=view&id=1358


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أبريل 2015)

علماء لهم فضل كبير على الانسانية
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2015)

معلومات و حقائق عن المخترعين وابتكاراتهم

   رغم أن العلماء بصفة عامة و المخترعين و المبتكرين على وجه الخصوص يعتبرون من نخبة المجتمع، الا أن حياتهم لا تخلوا من الحقائق الغريبة و المعلومات المثيرة للجدل المتعلقة بشخصياتهم، تصرفاتهم و مذاهبهم الفكرية خارج مجال تخصصهم.
 ​ لا يهتم المرء عادة بالجوانب الأخرى لحياة المبتكرين غير تلك التي يسلط الاعلام الضوء عليها؛ أي المجالات التي برعوا فيها، لذى فان الأمر الذي يجهله الكثيرون هو أن حياة هؤلاء الشخصيات التي تعتبر قدوة لنا لا تخلو من التنافس فيما بينهم، الهوس المفرط باكتشافاتهم، الاحباط و الاكتئاب جراء الفشل في بعض الأحيان و غير هذا كثير.​ 
 في  هذا الموضوع نبحر و اياكم في بعض الحقائق المثيرة للجدل أحيانا و الكئيبة  أحيانا أخرى فيما يتعلق بحياة بعض أشهر المبتكرين على الإطلاق:​ 
​ 

​ 

* [FONT=&quot]غيرة أديسون من تسلا و خوفه على شهرته و مكانته في المجتمع تدفعه لإعدام فيل صعقا بالكهرباء[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][/FONT]*




​ ​ 

سنة 1903، قام توماس ايديسون بكهربة فيل حتى الموت من أجل أن يثبت مدى خطور التيار المتناوب الذي ابتكره منافسه نيكولا تسلا.










(المصدر)​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2015)

* يبدو أن مرهم الفازلين


*

* لذيذ نوعا ما!*

* 

​ 

كان مخترع الفازلين يتناول كل يوم ملعقتين من هذا المرهم بشكل دائم.
 *



  (المصدر)​ 

​ 

* دافنتشي...رجل سبق عصره.*

​ 




توصل ليوناردو دافنتشي من خلال دراسته لظاهرة التعرية بالأنهار الى أن العمر الحقيقي للأرض أكبر بكثير مما يلمح الإنجيل له. 

  (المصدر)​ 




* صمم أشهر جيتار...نسي تعلم العزف عليه.*




 


لم يكن ليو فندر؛ مصمم  "الفندرتيليكاستر"(Fender Telecaster) و "الستراتوكاستر"(Stratocaster)- من  أشهر أنواع الجيتار الكهربائي اطلاقا- يعرف كيفية العزف على الجيتار  بتاتا.
  (المصدر)​ 




* يبدو أن الحرائق لم تحب هذا الابتكار فسلبت صاحبه المجد و الشهرة.*

​ 




من طرائف سخرية القدر أن مخترع صنبور اطفاء الحرائق غير معروف و ذلك راجع الى أن وثيقة براة الإختراع قد اُتلفت جراء حريق.




 (المصدر)​ 




* الأب الروحي للهاتف المحمول.*

​ 




 قام مارتن كوبر- أحد المبتكرين في شركة موتورولا - بصناعة أول هاتف محمول و ذلك سنة 1973.


  (المصدر)​ 




* خلقته الصدفة.*
​ 




توصلت فتاة في العاشرة من عمرها صدفة أتناء حصة العلوم الى عنصر كيميائي جديد يسمى :                 
​ "التيترانيتراطوكسيكاربون"
(Tetranitratoxycarbon ).​


​ 

 (المصدر)​ 




* من كان ليقول أن الإحراج يحفز الإبتكار هكذا.*


​ 




تم اختراع أول بطاقة مصرفية بسبب الإحراج الذي تعرض له رجل حاول دفع ثمن العشاء ليكتشف أنه نسي محفظة نقوده.



  (المصدر)​ 




* دون تعليق.*




 


كان تشارلز فرانسيس ريشتر-صاحب مقياس ريشتر لقياس شدة الزلازل- من المنتمين لمذهب التعري.



  (المصدر)​ 




* لسنا مسؤولين عن الأشخاص الذين سيتركون جامعاتهم بعد قراءة هته المعلومة.*

​ 




لم يسبق لكل من : أبراهام لينكون، والت ديزني، بيل غيتس، مارك زوكربيرغ، هنري فورد، توماس إديسون و ستيف جوبز أن حصلوا على أي شهادة جامعية.


  (المصدر)​ 




* فورد قدوة هيتلر...*




 


كان أدولف هتلر يحتفظ ببورتريه (صورة مرسومة) لهنري فورد بالقرب منه في مكتبه كمصدر الهام.


 (المصدر)​ 




* حكمة : ديزل مخترع أشهر محرك انتحر...مذا تنتظر أنت؟( لسنا مسؤولين أيضا عمن سينتحر بعد قرائة لهته المعلومة).*

​ 




قام رودولف ديزل -مخترع محرك الديزل- باللإنتحار سنة 1913 لأنه اعتقد أن ابتكاره فاشل و لن يعرف أي نجاح.

 (المصدر)​ 




​        غالبا ما يسلط الاعلام الضوء على الجانب العلمي للعلماء و المبتكرين و بالضبط المجالات التي اشتهرو بها أو الاختراعات و النظريات التي حازوا بها على الجوائز، مما يقود الى نوع من التعتيم على الجوانب الأخرى من حيواتهم ما يجعل الكثيرين يعتقدون أنهم أناس غير عاديين أو عاشوا في ظروف غير طبيعية أو شيء من هذا القبيل.
الأحرى بنا أن ننظر بشكل شمولي لهته الشخصيات و حياتها حتى نتمكن من اقتباس النجاح منهم و نفهم أن الفشل أساس النجاح و أن اليأس لا مهرب منه و أن الضروف القاسية تصنع التفوق، و خصوصا أن لا نقدس المشاهير حتى و ان كانوا علماء فهم بشر مثلنا.
قيل عند العرب أن " لكل شاعر شيطانه" دلالة على أن الالهام نتاج لفطرة طبيعية فقط لا غير أي أن مصدرها خارج عن الطبيعة، لكن هذا الأمر ليس صحيحا البثة، فان كان الالهام و "الوحي" ضروريان للابداع و الابتكار فلنستحضر معا قول شاعر الأمة المرحوم محمود درويش في جداريته : " ...و الوحي حظ المهارة اذ تجتهد..." اذن فلنجتهد حتى نصقل مهاراتنا فنحوز حظنا من الوحي.​ 
​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2015)

*أسرار و معلومات عن ألبرت أينشتاين (Albert Einstein) *


​* موسوعة هل-تعلم: ألبرت أينشتاين*


​ 

 معلومات عن ألبرت أينشتاين  يعتبر  ألبرت أينشتاين من كبار العلماء على مر السنين. فهو عالم ألماني يهودي الديانة (يملك الجنسية السويسرية والأمريكية ايضا) وفيزيائي ولد سنة 1879 وتوفي سنة 1955 اشتهر بنظريته النسبية (النظرية النسبية الخاصة والنظرية النسبية العامة ).
سنعرض لكم بعض أسراره و قائمة بالمعلومات حول شخصيته.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VKHICVLQAGw/VMIozAwoMuI/AAAAAAAAACo/6WHd8Ap10zo/s1600/Logo.png
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VKHICVLQAGw/VMIozAwoMuI/AAAAAAAAACo/6WHd8Ap10zo/s1600/Logo.png




​ * معلومات غريبة عن ألبرت أينشتاين :*







​  عُرِض على آينشتاين رئاسة إسرائيل الأمر الذي رفضه بلياقة.​​ 
​​ (المصدر)
​ 
​​ 

​​ 

​ 

​ 

 فشل آينشتاين في إمتحان القبول بالجامعة وأضطر إعادته العام الذي تلاه.

(المصدر)











إشتهر آينشتاين بإمتلاكه ذاكرة ضعيفة ،فلم يكن بإستطاعته تذكّر الأسماء ولا التواريخ ولا أرقام الهواتف.

(المصدر)






​ 

​ 

يودا في فيلم حرب النجوم (ستار وار) كان نموذجاً مُفتعلاً بعد ظهور آينشتاين.

(المصدر)
​ 
​ 








لم يمتلك آينشتاين سيّارة خاصّة قط ،ولم يتعلّم القيادة قط.

(المصدر)
​ ​ 
​ 





​ ​​ 

لم يكن آينشتاين يُحب إرتداء الجورب.

​ ​​ (المصدر)
​ 
​ 

​​ 






إنجازات آينشتاين العظيمة أتت تبعاً ل تجارب صوريّة تصوّرها في عقله قبل أن يُجرّبها في المعمل.

(المصدر)

​ 
​ *حياة أينشتاين :*​ * 

*








عندما كان آينشتاين طفلاً كان بطيء التعليم وبطيء الكلام .

(المصدر)


​ 
​ 









 المال الذي عاد على آينشتاين مِن جائزة نوبل أنفقه كنفقة تسوية طلاق لزوجته السابقة.

(المصدر)
​ 
​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2015)

نشر الفيزيائي النمساوي (فريدريك هاسنورل) المُعادلة التأسيسيّة (E=mc^2)  قبل آينشتاين بعام.

(المصدر)
 












 لم يحظى آينشتاين بجائزة نوبل بفضل النسبيّة ،ولكن بفضل التأثير الكهروضوئي .

(المصدر)















 كانت لآينشتاين إبنة غير شرعيّة ولدت عام 1902 .

(المصدر)





* 
*

* 
*

* 
*

* بعد وفاة ألبرت أينشتاين :*

















​ 


الجرّاح الذي شرّح جُثة آينشتاين أبقى عقله في جرّة(بطرمان) لمدّة 20 عاماً .

(المصدر)













​ 


ظلّت عينيّ آينشتاين في صندوق في مدينة نيويورك .


(المصدر)










http://www.هل-تعلم.net/2015/01/Secrets-facts-albert-einstein.html​​


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2015)

أقدم لكم في الموضوع بعض من المخترعين ومكتشفين وصورهم

نبدأ بمخترع الكاميرا الإميركي / جورج إيستمان 1888 ميلادي










ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مخترعي الراديو والتلفزيون





اللي على اليمين محترع الراديو ماركوني
اليسار دافيد سارنوف مؤسس الراديو والتلفيزون

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مخترع الميكروفون الأمريكي توماس أديسون1877 م
أيضا مخترع المصباح الكهربائي سنة 1878 م

وله عـدة إختراعات





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مخترع المسدس الأمريكي كولت 1853 م






ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مخترع التيليفزيون

الإسكلتندي جون بيرد 1884 م





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مخترع قلم الحبر السائل 1884 م
الأمريكي وترمان





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مخترع الرادار الحديث
الإسكتلندي / روبرت وطسون
1935 م





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مخترع ماكينة الحلاقة والأمواس
تنسب إليه شركة جاليت المعروفة الان
الأمريكي/ كامب جيليت 1895 م












مخترع أول سيارة
الألماني كارل بنز
1885 م
تنسب إليه السيارة ميرسيدس بنز
















ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مخترع التليفون 
الأمريكي/ جراهام بل 
1879 م 






ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــ

مؤسس علم الكيمياء

العالم جابر بن حيان

815 م 

لقب بعدة القاب منها

"الأستاذ الكبير" و"شيخ الكيميائيين " و"أبو الكيمياء"  و"ملك الهند".

مكتشف حمض الكبريتيك 





مخطوطة أوربية من القرن الخامس عشر تصور جابر بن حيان


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2015)

*إسحاق نيوتن : مكتشف الجاذبية *





 
 

​ 
نيوتن هي وحدة القوة في نظام المتر كيلوغرام ثانية وهي القوة التي  لو أثرت على كتلة كيلوغرام واحد لأكسبتها تعجيل مقداره متر في ثانية  سميت  هذه الوحدة بالنيوتن تخليدا للعالم إسحق نيوتن العالم الفيزيائي و الرياضي  الانكليزي .
*نشأته وحياته    *​ إسحاق نيوتن (Sir Isaac Newton)عالم إنجليزي، فيزيائي، وفيلسوف . عاش ما  بين 25 ديسمبر 1642 - 20 مارس 1727, بالتقويم القيصري آنذاك أو 4 يناير  1643 - 31 مارس 1727 بالتقويم الغريغوري. . قدّم نيوتن ورقة علمية وصف فيها  قوة الجاذبية الكونية ومهد الطريق لعلم الميكانيكا الكلاسيكية عن طريق  قوانين الحركة. يشارك نيوتن ليبنيز الحق في تطوير علم الحسبان التفاضلي  والمتفرع من الرياضيات. 
 
وقد ولد بعد وفاة والده بعدة أشهر هزيلا معتل الصحة ولكن استطاع البقاء على  قيد الحياة و لم تكن طفولته سعيدة حيث تزوجت أمه بعد سنوات قليلة من وفاة  أبيه وعاش عند جده لامه ولم تكن علاقة نيوتن جيدة بجده حيث لم يذكره أبدا  في سنواته اللاحقة وكان ينتمي إلى أسرة ثرية زراعية الأصول لم يظهر عليه في  المراحل الأولى من تعليمه إي نبوغ بل على العكس كان يوصف بأنه كسول كما  انه كان غير مهتم بدروسه كثير الشرود والتأمل كان يحب الانعزال عن أقرانه  وكان يتمتع بمزاج عصبي لكن كانت له مهارة بحركة يديه واعتقدت أمه أنه سيصبح  بحارا أو نجارا أو فلاحا ولذا أخرجته أمه من المدرسة لكي يشرف على إدارة  ممتلكاتها ولكنه سرعان ما أثبت فشله في ذلك المضمار واجتمعت العائلة لترى  مخرجا مناسبا من ورطتها مع هذا الصبي الكسول 
 
في ظل تلك الظروف لم يكن من خيار سوى عودة الفتى إلى المدرسة بدأ نهمه  للقراءة يظهر في سن الثانية عشر ورأى خاله أن من الأفضل له أن يتهيأ  للالتحاق بالجامعة ولعل لتأثير خاله وإقامته في منزل مدير المدرسة دورا في  فتح شهية نيوتن للدراسة ولذا فإنه تمكن من الالتحاق بجامعة كامبردج في عام  1661م وكان عمره حينئذ أكبر من أعمار زملائه في الدراسة  
 
كانت رغبة نيوتن هي الالتحاق بدراسة القانون ولكن أعمال جاليليو في  الفيزياء ونظرية كوبرنيكس الفلكية جذبت اهتمامه بشكل خاص ولقد سجل نيوتن  أفكاره في تلك الفترة في دفتر سماه أسئلة فلسفية محددة وكانت جامعة كمبردج  في ذلك الوقت مثل غيرها من الجامعات لا تزال غارقة في تعاليم أرسطو ومذهبه  فكان على نيوتن وزملائه في الدراسة أن يتلقوا دروسا ً عن أعمال أرسطو  وأفلاطون وعن النظرة الشائعة آنذاك وهي أن الأرض مركز الكون لكن في نفس  الوقت اجتذبته أعمال فلاسفة الفيزياء أمثال رينيه ديكارت كما تأثر بالرياضي  إسحاق بارو الذي شجعه على الاهتمام بالرياضيات ووجهه إلى دراسة البصريات  فعمل خلال سنتيه الأخيرتين في كمبردج على تقوية مهاراته الرياضية ودراسة  أعمال علماء وفلاسفة النهضة فأهمل دراسته الأكاديمية وحصل على شهادة  البكالوريوس في نيسان عام 1665 دون أن تثير قدراته اهتمام أحد 
 
ومن الواضح أن عبقريته لم تبرز في تلك الآونة ولكنها تدفقت فجأة مع حدث  أصاب بريطانيا وهو انتشار وباء الطاعون فاضطرت الجامعة إلى إغلاق أبوابها  مما دفع بنيوتن إلى العودة إلى قريته ليمضي فيها حوالي عامين 
 
لقد وضع نيوتن في تلك الفترة أسس علم التفاضل والتكامل في الرياضيات وذلك  بسنوات عدة قبل الاكتشاف المستقل لها من قبل عالم الرياضيات الألماني  ليبنيتز والتي نجم عنها فيما بعد اتهامات متعددة غير مثبتة ضد العالم  الألماني بأنه سرق أفكار نيوتن 
 
قام كل من نيوتن و ليبنيز على حدة بتطوير نظرية المعادلات التفاضلية  واستعمل الرجلان رموز مختلفة في وصف المعادلات التفاضلية ولكن تبقى الطريقة  التي إتّبعها ليبنيز أفضل من الحلول المقدّمة من نيوتن ومع هذا، يبقى اسم  نيوتن مقرون بأحد رموز العلم[/color][/color] 
 
وفي تلك المرحلة قام نيوتن بعمله الجبار في توحيد قوانين الحركة في  الفيزياء فلقد كان الفلكي الألماني يوهانا كبلر قد اكتشف ثلاثة قوانين تحكم  حركة الكواكب حول الشمس ولكن لم تكن لتلك القوانين أية علاقة أو ارتباط  بأية حركة أخرى في الكون وماهو أهم من ذلك أنها كانت قوانين عملية بحتة  مستنتجة من البيانات الفلكية الجمة التي جمعها أستاذه الفلكي الدنماركي  تايخو براها كما اكتشف في هذه المرحلة قانون الجاذبية العامة والتثاقل  الكوني كما اكتشف أيضا ً نظرية ذي الحدين ودرس خلال هذه المدة أيضا ً  الحركة الدائرية واستنبط من تطبيق تحليله على القمر والكواكب علاقة التربيع  العكسي حيث انه اكتشف ان القوة المركزية التي تؤثر في الكوكب تتناقص  متناسبة عكسا ً مع بعده عن الشمس وهي العلاقة التي غدت بعد ذلك قانونا ً  حاسما ً للتثاقل الكوني  
 
وفي هذين العامين وحد نيوتن ميكانيك كبلر و غاليلو وأوصل أعمالهما إلى  استنتاجاتهما المنطقية وبيـّن أن حركات العالم الديناميكية يمكن أن توصف  بعلاقات رياضية أساسية تصلح في أي مكان في هذا الكون حتى أعطت الرياضيات  للفيزياء أساسا ً نظريا ًً لم يكن لها مثله من قبل قط 
 
ولما فتحت جامعة كامبردج أبوابها في عام 1667م بعد القضاء على وباء الطاعون  تقدم نيوتن للعمل بها على وظيفة أكاديمية والغريب أنه أخفى اكتشافاته فيما  يتعلق بقوانين الحركة وقانون الجاذبية الكونية ولكن نتيجة لاطلاع  الأكادميين على أعماله في مجال الرياضيات أصبح نيوتن بروفيسورا في الجامعة  في عام 1669م لتبدأ لمرحلة ثانية من حياته بكل ما تميزت به من عطاء متدفق  وإسهامات خالدة 
 
درُس نيوتن البصريات من العام 1670-1672، في هذه الفترة، تحقّق من انكسار  الضوء وبرهن على أن الضوء الأبيض ممكن أن ينقسم إلى عدة ألوان عند مروره  خلال المنشور ومن الممكن بالتالي تجميع حزمة الألوان تلك من خلال عدسة  منشور آخر ليتكون الضوء الأبيض من جديد. باستنتاجه هذا، تمكن نيوتن من  اختراع المقراب العاكس ليتغلب على مشكلة الألوان التي تظهر في التلسكوبات  المعتمدة على الضوء المنكسر. 
 
عاد نيوتن لعمله البحثي في الجاذبية وتأثيرها على مدار الكواكب مستندا على  القواعد التي أرساها كيبلر في قوانين الحركة، وبعد التشاور مع هوك و  فلامستيد، نشر نيوتن استنتاجاته في العام 1684 والتي تناولت قوانين الحركة.  
 
نشر نيوتن الورقة "برينسيبيا" في العام 1687 بتشجيع ودعم مالي من إيدموند  هالي. في هذه الورقة، سطّر نيوتن القوانين الكونية الثلاثة والمتعلقة  بالحركة ولم يستطع أحد أن يعدل على هذه القوانين لـ 300 سنة أخرى! 
 
بعد إصدار نيوتن لنظرية برينسيبيا، أصبح الرجل مشهورا على المستوى العالمي  واستدار من حولة المعجبون وكان من ضمن هذه الدائرة الرياضي السويسري  نيكولاس فاتيو دي دويلير والذي كوّن مع نيوتن علاقة متينة استمرت حتى العام  1693 وأدّت نهاية هذه العلاقة إلى إصابة نيوتن بالإنهيار العصبي. 
 
تمكن نيوتن من أن يصبح عضوا في البرلمان في الأعوام 1689-1690 وكذلك في  العام 1671 ولكن لم تذكر سجلات الجلسات أي شيء يذكر عن نيوتن باستثناء أن  قاعة الجلسة كانت باردة وأنه طلب أن يُغلق الشبّاك ليعمّ الدفء! 
 
في العام 1703 أصبح نيوتن رئيسا للأكاديمية الملكية وتمكن من خلق عداوة مع  الفلكي جون فلامستيد بمحاولته سرقة كاتالوج الملاحظات الفلكية التابع  لفلامستيد. منحته الملكة آن لقب فارس في العام 1705. لم يتزوج نيوتن قط ولم  يكن له أطفال مسجّلون وقد مات في مدينة لندن ودفن في مقبرة ويست مينيستر  آبي. 
 
إختلف "هووك " و " نيوتن" كثيرا على مر السنين و كانت لهما مناقشات حامية  عمن اكتشف حساب التفاضل و التكامل اهو " نيوتن " ام عالم الرياضيات  الالماني " لينتز" و لكن الحقيقة ان كثيرا من اكتشافات نيوتن كانت شائعة في  ذلك الوقت الذي كان قد توصل علماء اخرون للاساسيات و لكن مهارة نيوتن و  عبقريته تكمن في ربط هذه الخيوط مع بعضها البعض فتؤدي إلى النتائج النهائية  له و لقد نشر كتاب المبادئ الأساسية الذي يصف التطبيقات العلمية  للديناميكا و التي تلخص في قوانين نيوتن للحركة و الجاذبية في عام 1684 و  كتاب البصريات في عام 

1704
*أهم الانجازات  *​ نيوتن كان الأول في برهنة أن الحركة الأرضية وحركة الأجرام السماوية  تُحكم من قبل القوانين الطبيعية ويرتبط اسم العالم نيوتن بالثورة العلمية.  يرجع الفضل لنيوتن بتزويد القوانين الرياضية لإثبات نظريات كيبلر والمتعلقة  بحركة الكواكب. 
 
قام بالتوسع في إثباتاته وتطرّق إلى أن مدار المذنّبات ليس بالضرورة بيضاويا! 
ويرجع الفضل لنيوتن في إثباته أن الضوء الأبيض هو مزيج من أضواء متعددة وأن الضوء يتكون من جسيمات صغيرة.
*مؤلفاته واكتشافاته  *​ عام 1668 صنع نيوتن أول تلسكوب عاكس ومن مميزات هذا التلسكوب أنه يستخدم  المرايا بدلا من العدسات ويتميز أيضا بصغر كتلته رغم كبر حجمه فيسهل  تحريكه يستخدم فى رصد الأجرام السماوية البعيدة ذات الإضاءة الضعيفة وقد  اطلق عملية تحزيز اطراف العملة المعدنية لمنع تاّكلها خلال فترة عمله كمدير  لدار صك النقود في لندن  
 
قانون الجذب العام 
 
فيما بين عامي 1664و 1666 اكتشف نيوتن الجاذبية وقانون الجذب العام حيث أنه  يحكى أنه كان جالسا فى أحد الأيام تحت شجرة تفاح مسترخيا وفجأة وفى لحظة  صفاء سقطت فوق رأس نيوتن تفاحة وبدأ يفكر نيوتن فى هذه الحالة التى مرت  عليه ومرت على الملايين من غيره دون أن يلتفتوا إليها وبدأ يقول لماذا سقطت  التفاحة إلى أسفل ولم تسقط إلى أعلى وهنا ظهر الإلهام الذى قادة إلى حقيقة  الجاذبية التى توجد فى كل الأجسام وتجذب إليها الأجسام الأخرى بقوة ثم صاغ  لنا نيوتن قانون الجذب العام رغم أن بعض يقول عن هذه الحادثة انها اسطورة  وغير مثبته علميا إلا ان الثابت ان تيوتن اهتم بحركة الأجسام 
 
ققد أثبت نيوتن أن هناك قوة جذب متبادلة بين الشمس والكواكب تجعل الكواكب تدور حول الشمس فى مدارات بيضاوية 
 
ينص قانون الجذب العام الجاذبية على أن أى جسمين كرويين فى الوجود يجذب كل  منهما الأخر بقوة جذب تتناسب هذه القوة طرديا مع حاصل ضرب كتلة الجسمين  وعكسيا مع مربع المسافة بينهما من أعظم فوائد قانون الجذب العام هو مساعدته  فى اكتشاف بعض الكواكب فبسببه اكتشف هرشل كوكب أورانوس ثم كوكب نبتون  وبلوتو بعد ذلك بواسطة آخرين  
 
قوانين الحركة  
 
شرح نيوتن قوانين الحركة الثلاث فى كتابه الأصول الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية  والقوانين هي 
 
القانون الأول لنيوتن 
و هو ينص على انه الجسم الساكن يبقى ساكنا والحسم المتحرك يبقى متحركا فى  خط مستقيم بسرعة منتظمة ما لم تؤثر عليه قوة خارجية تؤثر على حالته 
 
القانون الثانى لنيوتن 
وهو ينص على انه القوة المحصلة المؤثرة على جسم ما تساوى المعدل الزمنى  للتغير فى كمية تحرك الجسم واتجاه هذه القوة هو اتجاه كمية التحرك 
 
القانون الثالث لنيوتن 
وهو ينص على انه لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له فى المقدار ومضاد له فى الاتجاه 
 
نظريته بالضوء 
وينص تصور نيوتن لطبيعة الضوء على أن الضوء مكون من جسيمات أو عبارة عن  جسيمات صغيرة جدا تنطلق من الأجسام المضيئة بسرعة فائقة وتسير فى 
خطوط مستقيمة والدليل على ذلك تكون الصور خلال الثقوب تكزن الظلال رؤية الأجسام التى على خط البصر فقط
*مؤلفات نيوتن *​ مؤلفاته كثيرة منها كتاب الأصول الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية الذى نشره  عام 1687 م والذى شرح به علم الميكانيكا وقوانين الحركة وميكانيكا السوائل  وظاهرتى المد والجزر وحركة الأقمار والكواكب والمذنبات وكيف يفسر قانون  الجذب العام حركة الأجرام السماوية وسقوط الأجسام على الأرض وله كتاب  البصريات الذى شرح به نظرياته فى الضوء وفي عام 1663 اكتشف نيوتن حساب  التفاضل والتكامل


*قالوا عن نيوتن

*​ قال اينشتاين لم تكن أهمية مباحث نيوتن في كونهِ أوجد أساساً قابلاً  للإستعمال ومُــــْرضياً من الناحية المنطقية للميكانيكا بحصر المعنى.بل  كانت مبادئهُ الأساسية سليمة جداً من وجهة نظر المنطق 
قال إرنست بلوخ من الصعب أن نـُـكـوِّن فكرة عن جرأة نيوتن عندما فـسَّـر  الأجرام السماوية المُـثـقـلـة بكل ضروب الخرافة بقوانين آلية خالصة  وتفسيره الأرضي هذا فتح ثغرة هائلة في فكرة السماء 
وقال دالمبير هذا العبقري الكبيراي نيوتن أدرك أنهُ قد آن الأوان لتحرير  الطبيعيات من التكهنات والفروض المبهمة ولإخضاع هذا العلم للتجارب والهندسة  لا غير.ولا ريب أنهُ إستحق بإغنائهِ الفلسفة بعدد جمّ من الخيور الفعلية  كل عرفانها بالجميل لكنهُ ربما فعل من أجلها أكثر من ذلك إذ علمها أن تكون  حكيمة وأن تكبح ضمن حدود صحيحة تلك الجرأة 
وقد قال عنه العالم الفرنسي لابلاس الذي يعتبر احد تلامذته ومواصلي ابحاثه  ان كتابه المبادئ الرياضية للفلسفة الطبيعية سيبقى اكبر شاهد على عمق  العبقرية وعظمتها فقد كشف لنا فيه عن القانون الأعظم للكون 
ويقول المؤلف مردفاً عندما اكتشف نيوتن قانون الجاذبية الكونية وحساب  اللامتناهي الصغر ونظرية الضوء فإنه حرص على عدم اعلان اكتشافاته على الملأ  فورا 
وقد قام البروفيسور الأمريكي مايكل هارت بتصنيف نيوتن بأنه الشخصية الثانية  الأكثر تأثيرا في التاريخ البشري وذلك في كتايه المشهورالمائة شخصية  الأكثر تأثيرا في التاريخ 
وأما الشخصية الأولى في ذلك التصنيف فهي شخصية الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقد نشر عنه في بي بي سي العربيةانه 
في استطلاع نهاية الألفية الذي أجرته مجلة عالم الفيزياء وشارك فيه مئة من  أهم العلماء في هذا الحقل في العالم إن من أهم الاكتشافات العلمية في علم  الفيزياء كانت ميكانيكية الكم والنظرية النسبية لأينشتاين و الميكانيك و  نظرية الجاذبية لنيوتن 
 
و الاكتشافات هذه لم تعمل ثورة في عالم الفيزياء فحسب ولكنها أرست دعائم  شاملة وعميقة للنظريات اللاحقة حسب رأي عالم حسابات الكم الأستاذ في جامعة  اوكسفورد الإنكليزية دافيد دويتش 
 
ونظرا لاكتشافات نيوتن واختراعاته العظيمة كا ن الفلاسفة الكبار من تلامذته  بدءا من فولتير الفرنسي وانتهاء بكانط الألماني فقد قيل لولا نيوتن لما  كان كانط وقد كان نيوتن العالم المفضل لاينشتين


*أقوال نيوتن

*​ قال في كتاب المبادئ في الرياضيات والفلسفة الطبيعية 
ينبغي لنا أن نقبل المزيد من أسباب الأشياء الطبيعية غير تلك التي تثبت صحتها والقدر الكافي من تفسير ظهورها 
يقول نيوتن لأحد أصدقائه برسالة أرسلها له معبر عن الخجل الذي كان يتصف به 
لا تذكر اسمي امام احد لا أريد ان اشتهر بين الناس وتكثر معارفي 
وقد ذكر اسحق نيوتن في كتاباته ان إيماني راسخ بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة  الله وبأن الله ارشد أناسا إلى تدوينها وأنا أواظب يوميا على دراسة الكتاب  المقدس أمّا وجهة نظره كعالم فقد عبر عنها بوضوح حين قال الإلحاد هو ضرب من  الغباء فعندما أنظر إلى النظام الشمسي أرى أن الأرض تقع على المسافة  المناسبة من الشمس والتي تمكنها من الحصول على الكميات المناسبة من الحرارة  والنور وهذا بالطبع لم يحدث من قبيل الصدفة 
 
وكان بإمكان نيوتن خلال تعقبه لمسار الكواكب، ان يرى يد الله في هذا الأمر  وقد عبّر عن هذا بالقول ان هذا النظام الرائع الذي يتكون من الشمس والكواكب  والمذنبات لا يمكنه ان يصدر إلا عن مشورة وسلطان كائن فهيم وفطن وهذا  الكائن الإلهي هو الذي يتحكم بالكل اذ هو رب الكل وقد كتب " ان أفلاطون  صديقي وأرسطو صديقي ولكن أفضل أصدقائي هو الحقيقة " 
 
وقد كتب الى أحد أصدقائه تحت ضغط المعارضة القاسية التي واجهته إنني أنوي  عدم المشاركة مستقبلا في أمور الفلسفة ولذا فإنني أؤمل أن لا تنزعج إذا  وجدتني قد توقفت عن أي عمل من ذلك النوع 
 
وحينما سأل اسحق نيوتن بعد اكتشافاته المذهلة لقوانين الطبيعة، قال لهم كنت كطفل صغير يلهو على شاطئ محيط ضخم 
 
قال أيضا 
إنني جاهل لا أعرف إلا حقيقة واحدة وهي أنني لا أعرف شيئاً 
واختم بأخر كلمات إسحاق نيوتن 
كتب هذه الكلمات بفترة قصيرة قبل موتهِ 
إنـنـي أبــدو مـثـل طـفـلٍ يـلـعـبُ فـي سـاحـل الـبحـر و يـجـدُ مـن  وقـتٍ لآخـر حـصـاة مـلـسـاء أو قـوقـعـة جـمـيـلـة أجـمـل من  مــثــيـلاتـِـها إلا أن الحـقـيـقـة كـلها تـمـتـــدُّ أمامي مـثــل  مُـحـيـطٍ واسـع عــظــيـم لـم أكـتـشـف مــنــهُ أي شــيء بـعــد


*وفاته *​ أصيب نيوتن عام 1692 بانهيار عصبي أجبره على ترك العمل ما يقرب من عامين  , حيث حصل حريق ًفي بيته ودمر أوراقه ودفاتره وعندئذ ضاع عقله هذا العقل  الذي طالما حلق في أعالي السماوات وهكذا انهار عقل نيوتن وأصيب بالجنون  لمدة سنة ونصف وعندما استفاق من المرض عام 1693 راح يستعيد أبحاثه العلمية  من جديد ولكن عبقريته كانت قد ضعفت ولم يحقق اي اكتشاف بعدئذ وقد أمضى بعض  الوقت خلال العقدين التاليين يجمع أدلة وقرائن عن نظريته في الضوء التي  نشرت قبل أن تظهر بالعنوان المشهور البصريات عام 1704 بعقدين وكان السبب في  تأخر نشر الكتاب هو أن نيوتن كان يرفض نشره قبل وفاة هوك عام 1703 وفي هذا  العام انتخب نيوتن رئيسا ً للجمعية الملكية خلفا ً لهوك وقد ظل يشغل هذا  المنصب حتى وفاته وقد انتخبته أكاديمية العلوم في باريس كعضو اجنبي فيها  عام 1699 
 
وكان في عام 1696 قدعين نيوتن قيماً على مؤسسة إصدار النقد الوطنية وبعدها  بثلاث سنوات تسلم منصب الرئيس الأعلى للدار ومع أن نيوتن ظل محافظا ً على  انتسابه المهني إلى الجامعة حتى عام 1701 إلا أن تعيينه في الدار أنهى  عمليا ً مهامه الأكاديمية نظرا ً لانتقاله إلى لندن لتسلم واجباته الرسمية  فقد جرى في اّواخر حياته وراء المادة والمال وقد رُفع نيوتن إلى رتبة فارس  من قبل الملكة وكان هذا شرف لم ينله عالم من قبل أبدا 
 
وفي اواخر حياته انخرط في مناظرات لاهوتية وفلسفية عنيفة مع بعض كبار  الفلاسفة والمفكرين وأشهر هذه المناظرات الخلافية جرت مع الفيلسوف الألماني  الكبير لايبنتز فكل منهما راح يدعي انه سبق الآخر الى اكتشاف علمي كبير هو  حساب اللامتناهي الصغر كما انشغل بعلم الانساب وحاول البحث عن الأصول  النيبلة لعائلته لكن دون جدوى وقد انكب ايضا على دراسة الكتاب المقدس وكتب  دراسات حوله فقد كان مؤمنا ومن الجدير بالذكر ان نيوتن انتخب عضو في مجلس  النواب لكنه كان يحضر جلسات البرلمان ولايتفوه بكلمة فكان يبقى صامتا 
 
لم يتزوج نيوتن قط ولم يكن له أطفال مسجّلون وقد توفى نيوتن عام 1727 وكان أول من يدفن في مقابر العظماء بلندن 
 
القبر الزى دفن فيه نيوتن مقبرة العظماء وهو أول شخص يدفن فى مقبرة العظماء




*الجدول الزمني لأهم الأحداث في حياته

*​ 1642 - ولادته في وولزثورب . 
1661 - دخول كلية ترنتي في جامعة كامبردج . 
1665 - الحصول على درجة البكالوريوس . 
1665 - 1667 - إجراء أعمال رائدة في الرياضيات و البصريات و الفيزياء . 
1668 - الحصول على درجة الماجستير . 
1669 - تعيين نيوتن أستاذا للرياضيات في كامبردج . 
1671 - عرض المقراب العاكس على الجمعية الملكية . 
1672 - إرسال المقال الأول في الضوء إلى الجمعية الملكية ، و انتخاب نيوتن عضوا في الجمعية . 
1674 - إرسال المقال الثاني في الضوء إلى الجمعية الملكية . 
1684 - ادموند هالي يزور نيوتن في كامبردج ، و نيوتن يبدأ تأليف كتاب المبادئ الأساسية 
1687 - طباعة كتاب المبادئ الأساسية . 
1689 - انتخاب نيوتن ممثلا لجامعة كامبردج في البرلمان . 
1693 - إصابته بوعكة صحية . 
1696 - تعيينه قيما لدار صك العملة . 
1699 - تعيينه رئيسا لدار صك العملة . 
1701 - انتخابه ممثلا لجامعة كامبردج في البرلمان . 
1703 - انتخابه رئيسا للجمعية الملكية . 
1704 - طباعة كتاب البصريات . 
1705 - منح نيوتن لقب فارس من الملكة آن . 
1713 - نشر الطبعة الثانية من كتاب المبادئ الأساسية . 
1717 - نشر الطبعة الثانية من كتاب البصريات . 
1727 - الوفاة في كنسنغتون في 20 آذار عن عمر يناهز 84 عاما


http://www.mawhopon.net/Geniuses/1771-إسحاق-نيوتن-:-مكتشف-الجاذبية.html


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

*عن قصة صاحب الألف اختراع: توماس إديسون.. الرجل الذي أضاء العالم بمصباحه*

كل شخص يفكر في تغيير العالم .. ولكن لا أحد يفكر في تغيير نفسه!”..
كانت هذه الكلمات أحد مقولات العالم الكبير توماس إديسون الذي سآخذ من  وقتكم بضع دقائق لنتوقف أمامه، لنرى شخصاً حاربته كل الظروف فحولها إلى  درجات صعد عليها إلى سُلم المجد!




​
ولد إديسون في مدينة ميلان بأوهايو في الولايات الأميريكية عام 1847،  ولقب إديسون بالعالم صاحب الألف اختراع لأنه وحده سجّل أكثر من 1090 براءة  اختراع!!
 الغريب في الأمر أن هذا العبقري ذو الألف فكرة وفكرة كان يعاني من ضعف  السمع فلم يستكمل تعليمه لأن مستواه التعليمي كان ضعيفاً، ولكن في الوقت  الذي رفضته المدرسة احتوته أمه بالحب والحنان فأخذت تعلمه القراءة والكتابة  والعلوم، وعندما بلغ 11 عاماً كان قد درس تاريخ العالم نيوتن والتاريخ  الأمريكي وروايات شكسبير وغيرها.
 وفي ذات الوقت توجه إديسون لبيع الصحف في محطات السكك الحديدية، ثم عمل  موظفاً لإرسال البرقيات في محطة السكك الحديدية ومن هنا ساعد هذا العمل  إديسون على اختراع أول آلة تليغراف:





​
وليس هذا فقط بل اخترع أيضاً آلة تسجيل الأصوات وكانت لهذه الآلة قصة  غريبة، فعندما أخبر إديسون مساعديه أنه ينوي اختراع آلة تتكلم سخروا منه  وخصوصاً مساعده كروسي، ولكن بعد 30 ساعة من العمل المتواصل فاجأ إديسون  العالم كله باختراع أول آلة تسجل الأصوات ثم ترددها وكان هذا غريباً على  العالم لدرجة أنهم أطلقوا على توماس إديسون اسم “الساحر”!!
 يعتبر إديسون أول من فكر في اختراع جهاز ينقل الكلام عبر الأسلاك  (التليفون) رغم أن العالم “بيل” سبقه في اختراع أول هاتف، لكن هاتف بيل كان  لا ينقل الأصوات إلا من غرفة إلى غرفة فتجاوز اختراع إديسون الغرفة إلى  العالم بأسره!، حتى جاء العام 1879 حين اخترع إديسون الهاتف الكهربي فكان  هذا العام بدايةً لتغيير العالم.







ولم يمضي الكثير حتى اخترع إديسون الاختراع الذي سبب شهرته حتى الآن وهو “المصباح الكهربي”.
بدأت قصة اختراع المصباح الكهربائي مع إديسون حين مرضت والدته مرضاً  شديداً، فقرر الطبيب أن يجري لها عملية جراحية فورية ولكن.. هناك مشكلة لأن  الوقت كان ليلاً ولا يوجد ضوء كافي ليرى الطبيب ما يفعل في هذه العملية  الدقيقة، لذا اضطر للانتظار حتى شروق الشمس لكي يجري العملية!!
 ومن هنا كانت البداية لاختراع المصباح الكهربي، فأخذ إديسون يستمر في  محاولاته وإصراره على اختراع المصباح الكهربي لدرجة أنه خاض أكثر من 99  تجربة فاشلة وفي كل مرة عندما تفشل تجربة كان يقول “هذا عظيم .. لقد أثبتنا  أن هذه أيضاً وسيلة غير ناجحة للوصول للاختراع الذي أحلم به”، فكان لا  يطلق عليها تجارب فاشلة بل تجارب لم تنجح!، وعلى الرغم من عدم نجاحه في عدد  كبير جداً من المرات إلا أن ذلك لم يدفعه لليأس بل استمر في المحاولة،  وفعلاً في عام 1879 أنار مصباح إديسون لتشع الوجوه بهجةً بهذا الاختراع  العظيم، واستمرت الزجاجة مضيئة 45 ساعة وقال إديسون لمساعديه طالما أنها  ظلت موقدة هذه المدة فبإمكاني إضاءتها لمئة ساعة!
 وانتشر النبأ بالصحف أن الساحر إديسون حقق المعجزة والناس ما بين مكذب  ومصدق، إلى أن جرى الحدث العظيم في ليلة رأس السنة الجديدة عام 1879،  واستمر حتى فجر اليوم الأول من عام 1880 .






لإديسون  أيضاً اخترعات كثيرة لكنها كانت أقل قيمة من المصباح الكهربي، فاخترع  إديسون نظام لتوليد البنزين ومشتقاته من النباتات لمساعدة الولايات المتحدة  الامريكية في الحرب العالمية الأولى، واخترع توماس أيضاً آلة تصوير  السينما وآلة الطباعة وجهاز قياس الكهرباء وطريقة لتكبير المطاط والكثير من  الاختراعات الأخرى.
 وتوفي هذا العالم العظيم في 18 أكتوبر عام 1938 ليترك العالم بعد أن أضاء كل منزل فيه.
ولكن كيف أصبح إديسون عظيماً؟!
 اتفق جميع العظماء بأن كثرة القراءة والمعرفة وعدم الاهتمام بالمال هي من  تخلق العلماء والمفكرين، فيقول إديسون عن المال “ليس المال إلا وسيلة لا  غاية” لذلك كان إديسون ينفق المال في شراء آلات جديدة ومحاولة شراء معمل  أكبر لكي يتسع لاخترعاته، فكان قد وصل لدرجة أنه يخترع اختراعاً جديداً كل  وعند بلوغه 23 سنة فقط كان قد سجل باسمه 122 اختراعاً!
وفي النهاية أترككم مع بعض مقولات المخترع العظيم توماس إديسون:
– أنا لم افعل أي شيء صدفة ولم أخترع أي من اختراعاتى بالصدفة بل بالعمل الشاق.
– إذا فعلنا كل الاشياء التي نحن قادرون عليها لأذهلنا انفسنا.
– ليس معنى ان شيئا ما لم يعمل كما تريد منه أنه بلا فائدة.
– النجاح 1% موهبة و 99% جهد.
– أنا لم افشل بل وجدت 10 آلاف طريقة للنجاح.
– نحن لا نعرف واحد بالمليون من أي شيء.
– الآمال العظيمة تصنع الأشخاص العظماء.
– لكي تخترع انت بحاجة إلى مخيلة جيدة وكومة خردة.
– اكتشفت 1000000 طريقة لا تؤدي لاختراع البطارية وحاولت 99 مرة لصناعة المصباح الكهربائي.


http://www.ibda3world.com/توماس-إديسون-thomas-edison/


المصادر : 1, 2, 3


----------



## اني بل (4 مايو 2015)

العلم في صور
 	 	سجلات توماس إديسون  	المختبرية
 	 	إن الأدلة الطبيعية على خيال إديسون المبدع المكتوب منها
 	 	والمرسوم، هي سجلاته المختبرية. وقد كانت هذه السجلات
 	 	بالنسبة لحياة المخترع المهنية طلاسم لم يُكشف النقاب عنها.
 	<N.  	بالْدْوين>

 	كان <توماس ألڤا إديسون> (1847-1931) في مستهل  	العشرينات من عمره عندما أخذ على نفسه عهدا، بعزم وتصميم، بأن "يحتفظ بسجل  	كامل" عن حياته المهنية. وقد أوفى بعهده هذا، وتشهد على ذلك مجموعة مذهلة تربو  	على 3500 سجل محفوظة في أرشيف مختبر المخترع العظيم ومَشْغَل مكناته، القائم في  	"المتحف التاريخي الوطني الخاص بإديسون" في وِسْت أورنج بولاية نيوجيرسي.

 	وتميط وثائق الاكتشاف الرائعة هذه اللثام عما هو أكثر بكثير من منشأ الـ 1000  	براءة اختراع الممنوحة لإديسون وزملائه، المتعلقة بأشياء مألوفة من مكوِّنات  	حضارتنا المادية، كالمصباح الكهربائي والحاكي (الفونوغراف) وآلة التصوير  	السينمائي. والحقيقة هي أن معظم أفكاره الإنشائية لم تر النور قط. فقد كان  	إديسون يسجل في دفاتره رسوما هي مجرد تسجيل لما يدور في ذهنه وهو يعمل بأقصى  	طاقته. كان يكتب حرفيا ليكشف عما كان يفكر فيه.





 				المخترع في مستهل  				هذا القرن وهو يعمل في غرفته الخاصة بالطابق الثاني من المبنى  				الرئيسي للمختبر في وست أورنج بولاية نيوجيرسي.​ 
 	في القرن التاسع عشر، كان يُنظر إلى الاختراع على  	أنه فن. وقد تميز طريق إديسون الخاص، بدءا من الرسم التخطيطي حتى التصميم  	الملموس، بقدرة مبدعة من أعلى مرتبة. وكان إديسون ـ تعويضا عن فقده السمع  	تدريجيا منذ طفولته ـ مفكرا يثير الصور الذهنية ببراعة شديدة، كما كان مصمما  	رائعا؛ وهذا ما توضحه الرسوم المختارة لهذه المقالة. كانت الأفكار تأتيه بسرعة  	وثقة وإلحاح. وتُظهر سجلاته إدراكا متعدد الوجوه، على خلاف حاد مع الأسطورة  	العالقة بالأذهان عن إديسون ذلك الفلاح الساذج العاجز عن الإفصاح عن آرائه.  	وتنتابنا الدهشة حينما نرقب هذا المُصنِّع العلمي وهو يصوغ أفكاره، وهذا العقلَ  	المعقد القادر على صنع آلة كوَّنها كاملة من البداية، وأحلام هذا المتخيل  	الغريبة، وهذا الرأسمالي الذي يوجهه المستهلك، وهذا الشيخَ الهرم يمضي ـ  	بافتخار شديد بعد أن بلغ العقد التاسع من عمره ـ سعيا لإيجاد إمكانات تقانية  	جديدة، حتى وهو لا يكاد يستطيع رفع رأسه عن وسادة فراش المرض.



 عرف عن إديسون قدرته على النوم  				بضع دقائق عندما يكون ذلك ضروريا ـ وهو في هذه الصورة ينام على  				منضدة العمل في مختبره.​ 
 	إن سجلات توماس إديسون المختبرية، إذا نُظر إليها من  	حيث أهميتها الموسوعية، مأخوذة دون تشذيب، تذكرنا بالجذور الإنشائية للبحث  	والتطوير المعاصرَين؛ لقد كانت في دماغ رجل واحد مُوطَّد العزم.



 الآلة الطابعة،
				27/1/1872 
				منذ سِنيّ مراهقته ـ عندما كان عامل برقيات (تلغراف) متجولا، يعمل  				في النوبة الليلية في محطات قطارات المدن الصغيرة بالغرب الأوسط  				الأمريكي ـ استحوذت على إديسون فكرةُ تعزيز تقانة الاتصالات. كانت  				مكوِّنات إحدى الآلات تولّد مكونات الآلة التالية، وهذا ما حدث  				لكثير جدا من اختراعاته، علما بأن البرق (التلغراف) كان نقطة  				الانطلاق المهمة للعديد من أفكاره. إن الآلة الكاتبة (الطابعة)  				التي يَظهر هنا نموذجُها الأولي، هي نتيجة تطوير طبيعي لعمل سابق  				حققه المخترع في مجال البرق الطابع. وهي أيضا مثال رائع على منهجية  				إديسون الدقيقة: فهو ينص على "غرض الاختراع" في السطر الأول، وبذلك  				يضع لنفسه الحدود قبل أن ينتقل ليعيِّن هوية سلسلة القطع  				الميكانيكية الداخلية بتفصيل ألفبائي يستنفد كل الجزئيات، هادفا من  				وراء ذلك إلى جعل طلب براءة الاختراع وثيقة لا ثغرة فيها ويتعذر  				تقليدها.​ 


 إلكتروموتوغراف مرهَف،
				3/8/1876 
				أيضا بهدف تحسين الممارسة التلغرافية المألوفة، تخلّصت هذه الآلة  				من إحداث ثقوب "النقطة والخط" على شريط طويل. واستعملت بدلا من ذلك  				ورقا معالجًا كيميائيا لاستقبال النبضات الكهربائية وتسجيلها  				بإبرة. تعلَّق الإبرة في وسط وعاء أسطواني كبير على ذروة ملف شريطي  				موصول بدولاب مسنّن موضوع أفقيا. وقد عرض إديسون نموذجا لهذا  				الجهاز، أقدم من المرسوم هنا، في اجتماع الأكاديمية الوطنية للعلوم  				في واشنطن، وذلك بدعوة من صديقه <F .G. باركر> أستاذ الفيزياء في  				جامعة بنسلڤانيا ومحرر مجلة معهد فرانكلين. ونُشرت، أول مرة،  				النتائجُ التي توصل إليها إديسون، في العدد الصادر في5/9/1874 من  				مجلة ساينتفيك أمريكان.​ 


 هاتف يعمل بالضوء باستعمال  				تاسيمتر،
				5/4/1881 
				كان إديسون قادرا أيضا، وبالدرجة نفسها، على تجاهل التطور من  				اختراع لآخر. وهذا الرسم العجيب (بشأن تركيبة لم تتحقق قط) يبين  				ذلك. كان التاسيمتر tasimeter جهازا أساسه مقياس (ميزان) الحرارة.  				وقد ابتدعه إديسون لقياس كمية الحرارة التي يطلقها إكليل الشمس في  				أثناء الكسوف الكلي الذي حدث في29/7/1878. إن أهم مركبات التاسيمتر  				هو "زر" من الكربون المضغوط الذي يتمدد ويتقلص مستجيبا لتغيرات  				طفيفة في درجة الحرارة. وقد استعمل إديسون هذا الزر الكربوني نفسه  				في جهاز إرساله الهاتفي (التلفوني) ـ وهو نتيجة تحسين اختراع <G  				.A. بِلْ> ـ بسبب حساسيته المماثلة لضغط الموجات الصوتية الكلامية.  				وقد تخيَّل تخيلا وهميا "تزويج"(1) هذين الاختراعين، مع أنه لم يكن  				لديه أي فكرة عن كيفية إرسال الإشارات الهاتفية بوساطة الضوء.​ 


 جهاز قياس الكهرباء،
				16/5/1881 
				عمل إديسون على إيجاد طريقة يعوَّل عليها لقياس الكهرباء المستفاد  				منها، وذلك قبل أن يبدأ حملته الطموحة على مصابيح الغاز القديمة،  				سعيا لإضاءة البيوت والمكاتب في منطقة مانهاتن السفلى بمصباحه  				المتوهج الجديد. وقد تحقق له النجاح بعد سنة واحدة من عمل هذا  				الرسم. حتى إن التصميم تضمن اشتراط إديسون "أن يكون المقياس كله في  				صندوق مغلق" تفاديا لتجمده. ولهذا المقياس الكهرليتي صفيحتان  				متوازيتان من الزنك مغمورتان في محلول كبريتات الزنك، كما يظهر في  				المخطط. ويمر جزء صغير من التيار الداخل إلى أي بيت أو محل تجاري،  				عبر سلك إلى مقياس له شكل قنينة، بحيث يترسب الزنك من المحلول على  				الصفيحتين، ثم يُجمع شهريا. وتحدَّد كمية الكهرباء المستهلكة، من  				زيادة وزن الصفيحتين. لقد استُعملت هذه المقاييس مدة عشر سنين  				تقريبا ثم حلت محلها المقاييس العصرية القائمة على حركة الجزء  				الدوّار المحرَّضة كهرمغنطيسيا.​ 


 نادرا ما كان إديسون يأخذ راحة  				قصيرة، ويظهر في هذه الصورة مع بعض مساعديه المختبريين. كان مقتصدا  				في طعامه، لاعتقاده أن الوجبات الخفيفة بين حين وآخر أفضل للجهاز  				الهضمي.​ 


 مخطط سريع للمصباح الكهربائي،
				16/8/1888 
				واكب نجاحَ الإضاءة الكهربائية في مدينة نيويورك انتشارُ جميع  				أجهزة إديسون، التي سُوِّقت في أرجاء البلاد وأوروبا. ورافقه تأسيس  				"شركة إديسون للمصابيح الكهربائية" في نيوجيرسي، في مِنْلو پارك  				أولا ثم في هاريسون، لإنتاج المصابيح بكميات كبيرة. وقد عُيِّن <R  				.F. أپتون> لإدارة هذه المبادرة المشتركة، وترويج المصباح ليتجاوز  				به حدود ظاهرة مختبرية فريدة، إلى سلعة استهلاكية واسعة النطاق،  				وقد تلقى تأهيلا في كلية بودوين وجامعة برنستون. وأكمل بعد تخرجه  				تدرُّبا مهنيا في جامعة برلين مع الرياضياتي والفيزيائي المرموق <V  				.H. هلمهولتز>. وكان إديسون يرسل على الدوام مخططات فيها حَدْسُ  				البصيرة، ومعها مقترحات إلى أپتون والعاملين معه في شركة المصابيح،  				بُغية تحسين تركيب السلك المتوهج، الجوهري في المصباح، ونرى ذلك في  				هذا المخطط التمهيدي السريع، المأخوذ من دفتر الملاحظات الموجود  				دائما في جيب إديسون.​ 


 على الرغم من الصعاب واصل  				إديسون تجاربه على المطاط العضوي. وهو هنا في مختبره ـ في فورت  				مايرز بفلوريدا في أواخر العشرينات ـ ينقل البيانات إلى سجله  				المختبري من دفتر ملاحظاته الصغير الذي يحمله أثناء عمله.​ 


 طريقة لتكرير المطاط؛ يُجعل
				"القطران" [النسغ] الخام لنبات
				"عصا الذهب" متقلِّبا فيما بين
				كُرَيَّات فولاذية ضمن قنينة
				زجاجية كبيرة تدور على مخرطة،
				13/1/1930 

				أُخِذَ هذا المُقْتطف من آخر سجل مختبري في رَبِيْدة (محفوظات/  				أرشيف) وست أورنج، كتبه إديسون بيده كاملا قبل 20 شهرا من وفاته  				(السجلات التالية كتبها مساعدوه). إن المخطط والنص هنا مكتوبان  				بأحد أقلامه (القصيرة والغليظة) المصنّعة بناء على طلبه، والتي كان  				يفضلها لتحمّلها الضغط الشديد الذي كان يمارسه في أثناء الكتابة.  				ولمّا هرِم صارت كتابته تبدو كأنما خطت بيد مرتعشة. لكن ترتيب  				أجزاء الآلة الألفبائي المدروس، وعزمه الأكيد على صُنع نموذج أوليّ  				ليرى كيف يعمل، كل هذا يعيدنا إلى المكوِّنات المميزة بأحرف،  				لمخترعاته التلغرافية المبكرة في سبعينات القرن الماضي ليكشف لنا  				مدى بقاء منهجية إديسون سارية. ولقد كرّس إديسون العقد الأخير من  				حياته كليا لإيجاد مصدر للمطاط في الطبيعة. وأنشأ في سبيل هذه  				الغاية مزرعة كبيرة لعصا الذهب في عزبته الشتوية في فورت مايرز  				بفلوريدا. وقد صنع صديقه<H. فايرستونمن> النسغ الحليبي المكرَّر  				مجموعة من الإطارات لأجل نموذج إديسون: Model-T Ford.​ 




http://www.oloommagazine.com/Articles/ArticleDetails.aspx?ID=755


----------

